# M4ohn



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

So...

 My last experiment ended 2 weeks ago.  The cut continues, however (as if it will ever end).  I wasnt quite sure what i was going to try next.  If you followed my last journal at all, you might remember i mentioned bromo, pergolide, or other DA modulators.  I was hoping to give one of them a try, but i also recently started wellbutrin... and its been doing wonderful things for my mood.  I'm also still messing with the dose somewhat.  So, im hesitant to come off of it just so i can begin fux0ring with some other dopamine drug.  I'd like to see how this pans out first.

 Anyway, my second option was to use some sort of androgen.  I really hadnt planned on using these for a while yet... but the impending ban, my growing impatience, and a philosophical change of heart (and all the goodies ive stocked my freezer/refrigerator with) convinced me to give it a whirl.

 Drug of choice is M4OHN.  Feedback seems hugely inconsistent so far.  People having wonderful results on 4-8mg/ED, others not "feeling" much as high as 30mg/ED.  Maybe ill be one of the lucky ones (although Murphy seems to test his law on me every time i get my hopes up)!  Im also somewhat wary about the wellbutrin (as there are some case reports of acute liver failure in people on wellbutrin + other hepatoxic substances; alcohol etc) and a methyl, but M4OHN seems comparatively easy on the liver.

 Dosing will begin at 8mg/ED, split between morning and late afternoon.  I will probably graduate up to 12mg/ED next week, and i doubt ill go much higher, as im going to try and keep this somewhat idiot-proof for my first cycle.  I wont be doing any of this cranberry juice crap, itll just be taken with meals.  Will probably go 4 weeks, with transdermal 6oxo/7oxo as PCT.

 Diet will _probably_ remain the same.  That is, TP's Carb Cycling w/ H/L/N/H/N/L/N.  The only thing i may change is one 'no' day back to a 'low' day, depending on how i react to the M4OHN.

 Training will be nothing terribly specific... that is, im not doing some well known, name-brand routine.  Basically, volume will be increased while (trying) to stay away from concentric failure (although i oddly have the damndest time holding myself back).

 Other supplements...
*NAC* @ 2x1g/ED
*ALCAR* @ 2x2.5g/ED
*Alpha-GPC* @ 1-2x300mg/ED
*Lecithin* @ 1-2x3g/ED
*Phosphatidyl Serine*... not much left, probably just use it during PCT.
*Calcium* @ 5x300mg/ED
*Vit C* @ 1-2x1g/ED
*Magnesium* @ 5x150mg/ED
*Random crap in BSL vit/mineral* @ 2caps/ED
*Effexor (venlafaxine) *@ 150mg/ED
*Wellbutrin (bupropion)* @ 300mg/ED
*Fish oil* @ 4x4g/ED
*Digestive enzymes*... 3-4 tabs with carb meals only
*BSL fiber caps* @ 2 every other meal
*Melatonin*... ocassionally.  Maybe once or twice a week.
*Tyrosine*... ocassionally.  Much more interesting on bupropion. 

 There may be some other stuff im just not thinking of right now. 

 Anyway, that about sums this introductory post up.  I will be logging my workouts, opinions on all of the shit im taking, and anything else that happens to pop into my mind.   Meals wont be logged, but theyre all exactly the same unless otherwise noted.  I basically live off of brown rice, chicken, salsa, and whey.  Rare cameo's by Albacore, Angus, and the Green Giant are not unheard of.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Stats as of 6/28:

 Stomach - 38"
 Right arm - 16"
 Left arm - 15.75"
 Right quad - 25.25"
 Left quad - 24.75"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 220.5lbs
 BF - somewhere around 17%

 Today, monday, is the beginning of my weekly H/L/N/H/N/L/N cycle.

 Meals were the same.  If anyone is _that_ interested, they can see a sample of my diet in my old journal.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 28, 2004)

good luck!  i've been reading up on MO4HN with great interest....


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Nike. 

  Training for 6/28:  Chest/Biceps/Abs

*DB Bench*
  70lbx9
  65lbx7
  60lbx6
  50lbx8

*Incline smith*
  90lbx11
  90lbx9
  70lbx10
  70lbx10
  70lbx8

*Decline BB*
  135lbx8
  115lbx10
  115lbx6

*Cable xover*
  40lbx10
  30lbx9
  20lbx12

  ---

*Cam bar curl* 
  85lbx10
  85lbx8
  45lbx10
  45lbx10
  45lbx8

*Hammer DB curl*
  20lbx8
  15lbx8
  15lbx8
  ---

*Cable machine crunch*
  40lbx12
  40lbx12
  40lbx8
  30lbx10

  ---

 Weights sucked. RI's were extremely short, however (30-45s)... and volume was pretty high. Stayed mostly away from failure, but came damn close a couple times... need to work on that.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

I am following along in this one.  Good luck, and I am sure you will have some good results


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

You and your chemicals 

Good luck Monolith

no push/pull?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks PM and Jodi. 

  As for the push/pull... still lookin.  Might put something together in a couple weeks, but who knows. Tryin to get an idea of all the various routines that hit bodyparts multiple times a week before i go with one. I'll probably just end up with a generic push/pull, though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Why not 1bp a day for 5 days? 

You have a PM.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Thats sort of what im doing now.

 Monday - chest/bi
 Tuesday - quads
 Wednesday - off
 Thursday - back/traps
 Friday - shoulders/triceps
 Saturday - hams/abs/calves

 I do abs more than once a week, it just varies on the other days.  Same with grip work... i try to do direct grip work at least twice a week now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Good luck Mono, should be interesting to see your results.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2004)

> Other supplements...
> *NAC* @ 2x1g/ED
> *ALCAR* @ 2x2.5g/ED
> *Alpha-GPC* @ 1-2x300mg/ED
> ...


That's a LOT of supps!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

> *DB Bench
> *70lbx9
> 65lbx7
> 60lbx6
> 50lbx8


See you are full of shit


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Training for 6/29:  Quads/Grip

*Squats*
 145lbx10
 145lbx6
 135lbx6
 135lbx4

*Leg press*
 450lbx10
 450lbx10
 400lbx9
 400lbx8

*Machine hacks*
 90lb (+sled)x7
 90lbx5

 ---

*Plate pinch*
 20lbx90/70 (right/left, seconds)
 20lbx60/55

 ---

 Shortened the RI's from like 2 mins+ to 60-90s.  I stayed away from failure pretty well today, except for the last couple sets on the leg press.  I swear ill be in the middle of a set and before i even realize it im popping blood vessels in my eyes and shooting blood out of my nose before i catch myself.   Oh well.  Gonna try to get the RI's down to 60s next week, and eventually 30-45s.

 Grip work was minimal cuz i was running late.  Ill hit it a couple more times this week.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

Have you ever thought about dropping all the supplements?  how much of that stuff is really working?  how much of that stuff cancels each other out?  Why not go with no supps for like 6 weeks and give your system a break?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought about dropping all the supplements? how much of that stuff is really working? how much of that stuff cancels each other out? Why not go with no supps for like 6 weeks and give your system a break?


 Yeah, its crossed my mind.  One of these days ill probably realize that it was all this shit i was ingesting that was hampering my gains.   But TBH, im just sort of enjoying experimenting.  It's fun to see how various things interact, react, and synergize with each other.  Most of the stuff im taking is pretty mundane, anyway.  Basically a big multi-vit/mineral, some liver support, and some neuroprotective/cholinergic crap.  The only "heavy duty" stuff is the wellbutrin and effexor.

 But i do know what youre saying... its good to have some remind me that none of this stuff is truly necessary.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice workout.  Run it by me again why you dont want to hit failure?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Run it by me again why you dont want to hit failure?


 Increasing the volume while continuing to hit failure on every set would be a death knell for my CNS.  That, and im trying to transition to a routine that hits each bp 2 or even 3 times per week.  Hitting failure here and there right now isnt that bad, but once i finally make the move to training that bp multiple times a week, ill need to be pretty strict with it.

 That said, anyone is welcome to call me an idiot and tell me why i should do things differently.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

What are you doing... some sort of modified TPPT?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What are you doing... some sort of modified TPPT?


 Nah, im probably just gonna do some sort of push/pull routine.  Or hell, i may even go back to relatively low volume/high intensity. 

 Only time will tell.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Increasing the volume while continuing to hit failure on every set would be a death knell for my CNS. That, and im trying to transition to a routine that hits each bp 2 or even 3 times per week. Hitting failure here and there right now isnt that bad, but once i finally make the move to training that bp multiple times a week, ill need to be pretty strict with it.
> 
> That said, anyone is welcome to call me an idiot and tell me why i should do things differently.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 Is that a thumbs up for the "call me an idiot"?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

No carb day today, no gym.

 Also, as a side note (unrelated to the m4ohn), ive noticed my libido is quite a bit higher since cessation of the sesathin.  Nothing spectacular, but better than it was.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Is that a thumbs up for the "call me an idiot"?


No thumbs up for the change in training program.

I'll save the "idiot card" for a later date


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Eh, had some pretty bad insomnia last night.  Went to bed at 1am, woke up at 5am.  Not "rarin to go," but i couldnt fall back to sleep very easily.  I woke up just about every hour until 8 am, when i said fuck it and just got up.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Eh, had some pretty bad insomnia last night. Went to bed at 1am, woke up at 5am. Not "rarin to go," but i couldnt fall back to sleep very easily. I woke up just about every hour until 8 am, when i said fuck it and just got up.


this very definitely could be from the M4OHN. i've heard others talk about it's mood elevating effect AND that it disturbs sleep exactly the way you described.

Hope you are able to get good sleep tonight.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, i figured as much.  Do you know if the insomnia lasts the length of the cycle, or if its just at the beginning?  Any links?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2004)

I think for the people who experienced it...it did last but I know I saw a few posts about taking something that helped.  

I'm going to start digging around and see if I can find the links and details for ya.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice... thanks.  I did a bit of searching myself, but it seems like m4ohn logs are few and far between.  Ive only found a handful. :/


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2004)

i'm still looking.  there is a brief reference to the sleep issue in a product review over at bulk nutrition but it's nothing helpful...i'm still going to try to find where i read it.  i'll definitely let you know.  

have you noticed that you're in a particularly good mood or so far only the sleep thing?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Actually, today, my mood has been rather shitty today.  Do you remember any specifics of how m4ohn is supposed to screw with mood?  Is it just that "feeling of well being" tossed around a lot, or something more?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2004)

i STILL can't find where i was reading this stuff.

as for the mood - it was definitely that "sense of well being" thing you mentioned.

with the sleep - i do remember that it was suggested not to take a dose too close to bedtime.  (by sledge) some people reported functioning well on less sleep and liking that and others said something about it being too much stimulation for their central nervous systems (  ) and they'd probably only run a 3-4 week cycle next time around.

sorry i can't find it.  it wasn't a lengthy article by any stretch - just tidbits.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Thats cool... every little bit helps.  Thanks for lookin. 

 And yeah, i originally started taking it morning/afternoon because i didnt want to dose it too close to bedtime... the past couple days ive taken it a couple hours late, though.  That could be it.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Training for 7/1 (crap, its july 1st already?!): Back/Traps/Abs/Grip

*DB row*
 70lbx10
 70lbx8/6
 60lbx8/6
 50lbx10/8

*CG machine tbar*
 135lbx8
 115lbx8
 90lbx10
 90lbx9

*CG cable row*
 100lbx8
 80lbx10
 80lbx9
 80lbx8

*DB shrugs*
 70lbx10
 70lbx10
 70lbx8
 60lbx10

*Cable machine crunch*
 40lbx12
 40lbx10
 40lbx5
 30lbx8
 20lbx15

*Plate pinch*
 20lbx60/50s
 20lbx60/60s

*Reverse curl*
 95lbx12
 95lbx10

*Forward curl*
 barx12

 ---

 Interesting day.  I finally realized why i was so disproportionately strong on DB rows previously - i was cheating.   After watching my BB row strength the last few weeks, where i was repping 135 maybe 8 times... i realized there was no way i was DB rowing 95lbs 10 times.  Watching myself more closely in the mirror, i realized that the first rep looked great, but i gradually started pulling up more of the weight with my bicep than my lat as my lat tired.  Stupid... cant believe i never noticed it sooner.  I think i was still hitting the lat fine, as i could feel it afterwards... but the heavier weight made me compensate more with my bi's than i should have needed.

 So, anyway, that combined with lower RI's dropped the weight quite a bit.  There were a couple times i went to failure anyway, i just couldnt help myself.  Im actually thinking i should just not start fucking with my training, anyway... and just leave it as is for my first cycle of this stuff, just to get a clean reference for how it affects me.  Then again, time and time again i see higher volume recommended on cycle.  Any suggestions, anyone?

 Also, i had an odd sort of "concentration" in the gym today.  It was almost a subtle out of body experience.  When im training, its usually a very visceral experience for me... no thoughts other than "come on you pussy get the weight up."  This time, however, i was almost logical with it.  Like, as i felt the muscle tire, i was calculating how many more reps i felt i could get, pushing as hard as i could.  It was as if my body was a machine, and i was just the operator.  Very weird feeling... yet not some overpowering delusional type of thing.  Anyway, i like it, even if it is hard to describe.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Also, i had an odd sort of "concentration" in the gym today. It was almost a subtle out of body experience. When im training, its usually a very visceral experience for me... no thoughts other than "come on you pussy get the weight up." This time, however, i was almost logical with it. Like, as i felt the muscle tire, i was calculating how many more reps i felt i could get, pushing as hard as i could. It was as if my body was a machine, and i was just the operator. Very weird feeling... yet not some overpowering delusional type of thing. Anyway, i like it, even if it is hard to describe.


that's odd....I didn't see LSD in your current supplement list??


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 1, 2004)

i'm pretty sure smoking weed before training lowers test levels.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Also, i had an odd sort of "concentration" in the gym today. It was almost a subtle out of body experience. When im training, its usually a very visceral experience for me... no thoughts other than "come on you pussy get the weight up." This time, however, i was almost logical with it. Like, as i felt the muscle tire, i was calculating how many more reps i felt i could get, pushing as hard as i could. It was as if my body was a machine, and i was just the operator. Very weird feeling... yet not some overpowering delusional type of thing. Anyway, i like it, even if it is hard to describe.


This is how I always am in the gym.  Well, when im not sick and coughing a lung between sets


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm pretty sure smoking weed before training lowers test levels.


You know LSD is acid.. and THC is the active ingredient in pot?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 2, 2004)

oh i know all too well.    his "symptoms" sounded more THC and less LSD to me.    (sorry Mono!)


----------



## Monolith (Jul 2, 2004)

lmao.  i only take drugs that might enhance my mind/body, so


----------



## Monolith (Jul 2, 2004)

Training for 7/2:  Shoulders/Triceps

*DB mil press*
 50lbx8
 45lbx4.5
 40lbx5

*DB rear delt raise*
 10lbx12
 10lbx12
 10lbx10
 10lbx8

*Cable front raise
*30lbx10
 25lbx10
 25lbx8
 20lbx8

*Cable side raise*
 20lbx10
 15lbx10
 15lbx10

 ---

*CG bench*
 125lbx8
 125lbx8
 125lbx6

*vbar pushdown*
 100lbx10
 100lbx7+1
 80lbx10
 80lbx9+1

*O/H 1 arm db ext*
 20lbx7
 15lbx10.5/10
 15lbx11/10

 ---

 RI's were shorter, around 45s.  Weights stayed relatively the same.  Some slight increases here and there.  Didnt have the same "concentration" that i described yesterday. 

 Im going to 12mg M4OHN tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 3, 2004)

Training for 7/3:  Hams/Calves/Abs

*SLDL*
 225lbx8
 225lbx6
 185lbx6
 185lbx6

*Seated curl*
 130lbx12
 130lbx9.5
 110lbx10
 90lbx12

*Standing calf raise*
 160lbx8
 160lbx8
 160lbx7
 160lbx6

*Seated calf raise*
 135lbx8
 135lbx6
 90lbx10

*Cable machine crunch*
 50lbx8
 50lbx8
 40lbx8
 30lbx8

 ---

 RI's were around 60s.  Nothin special.

 Went up to 12mg M4OHN today.  8mg AM, 4mg early PM.  I plan on staying at this dose for 5 days, if i still dont notice anything, ill probably jump right to 20mg.  Bodyweight recommendations should have had me beginning at 16mg anyway... but i was/am hoping id respond to a smaller amount.  Im so tempted to add some M5AA, but i need to control myself.   Side effects thus far are... none.  That bit of insomnia i had lasted for 2 nights, when i first began the m4ohn, and its since subsided.  It'll probably hit me every time i bump up the dose, but i dont really care as long as it doesnt last for the entire cycle.  Dreams seem to be somewhat more vivid, or at least im remembering them more.  That subtle feeling of "concetration" i had in the gym a couple days ago hasnt reappeared.  I havent experienced any "general feeling of well being."

 Diet is, as always, the same.  Will be taking measurements monday AM.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

Stats for 7/5:

 Stomach - 37.6"
 Right arm - 15.95"
 Left arm - 15.7"
 Right quad - 25.25"
 Left quad - 24.75"
 Neck - 15.7"
 BW - 220lbs
 BF - ~18%

 Felt bloated as shit this morning.  Probably cause i had a lot of diet soda yesterday.   Stomach was still down by 2/5", arms decreased by a smidgen.  Quads stayed the same.  Neck dropped slightly.  Weight was down half a pound.  BF... somewhere around 18%.  Basically the same as last week.  I do look somewhat leaner, though.

 Sleep has been good.  Im not waking up at odd hours anymore.  Bupropion seems to have "leveled off" somewhat.  It felt fantastic for the first several weeks i was on it, but its effects seem to have lessened somewhat.  It's still working, just not as noticably/effectively.

 Ive added in some B5 at 5-6g a day for the past few days for some lagging acne problems... and hot damn, i swear i noticed a difference after only 2 days.  Face still seems slightly oily, but the mild acne i had is clearing up pretty well.

 I got some phenibut and theanine in the mail the other day.  Might screw around with that over the next few days, too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 5, 2004)

Damn druggie lol. Jk drugs are good.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

 AGAHE;OGUGHAWO;GIHASDGO;IASHGSG 



 My friggin gym is closed again.  This place drives me nuts, theyre closed all the damn time... and on the weekends theyre only open like 2 hours a day.  When i got there and saw the parking lot nearly empty, i started yelling "motherfuckers!  god dammit!  wtf!" to myself, and got a few weird looks from people walking by.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> AGAHE;OGUGHAWO;GIHASDGO;IASHGSG
> 
> ...


You can't find another gym that is open and  just pay for the day?  train at your home...do odd lifts and circuts and shit like that.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> You can't find another gym that is open and just pay for the day? train at your home...do odd lifts and circuts and shit like that.


 The only other gym nearby is a womens gym.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> The only other gym nearby is a womens gym.


SO


----------



## Monolith (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> SO


 

  Eh, i just did a few 30s sprints in my cellar on the treadmill.  Stupid thing only goes to 10mph, but it was good enough.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Eh, i just did a few 30s sprints in my cellar on the treadmill. Stupid thing only goes to 10mph, but it was good enough.


Sexist....to good to work out at a f*ckin' women's gym??


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sexist....to good to work out at a f*ckin' women's gym??


I know I am.  Jk those all female gyms just never appealed to me.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Weird...

 So, supposedly M4OHN isnt very androgenic at all... in fact, according to Sldge, it shouldnt convert to DHT or DHN at all.  Yet, low and behold, my hair is starting to thin a bit.  Men on both sides of my family are prone to MPB, but im only 20.  I woke up this morning, ran my hand through my hair, and had about 2 dozen hairs on my hand.  Granted, im a bit more jumpy about this stuff and probably a little anxious to blame something... but ive never noticed this before.

 Anyway, ive got some finasteride in the mail.  Didnt think id need any so i didnt order any before hand.  Of course, this stuff apparently takes 3+ months to start working, anyway. 

 I dont want to be bald at 21.  Stupid genetics.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

AM training for 7/6:  Chest/Biceps

*DB bench
*70lbx9
 65lbx5
 50lbx8
 50lbx6

*Incline smith*
 90lbx12
 90lbx9
 70lbx10
 70lbx7

*Decline BB*
 135lbx8
 135lbx6
 115lbx8
 115lbx7

*Cable xover*
 40lbx8.5
 30lbx9
 20lbx12

 ---

*BB curl*
 65lbx10
 65lbx7
 barx9
 barx6

*Hammer DB*
 20lbx8
 20lbx7
 20lbx7

 ---

 RI's were 30-45s.  Strength is down a bit from last week, although RI's were slightly shorter.  Biceps were about the same.  Should also note that i hit the gym this morning after a meal consisting of just protein.  Normally i do chest/bi's in the middle of a high carb day, so that could have had something to do with the lowered weight.  Todays a low carb day, and im gonna try to hit the gym again later tonight to make up for yesterdays screw up.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

PM training for 7/6:  Quads/Grip

*Squats*
 135lbx3
 185lbx3
 205lbx3
 205lbx3
 205lbx3
 225lbx3
 185lbx7
 135lbx8

*Leg Press*
 580lbx4
 580lbx3
 490lbx6
 490lbx4.5

*Hacks*
 90lbx8
 90lbx6

 ---

 Couple sets of plate pinches.

 ---

 WTF.  RI's were around 90s.  Slightly longer than last week.  Didnt plan on doing that many sets of squats, but i was stronger than i anticipated.  I actually squatted 225 for 3 slightly below parallel... which is huge for me.  I did 3 sets of 205 for 3 because i didnt believe i was pushing that much... i didnt dare raise the weight until i finally psyched myself up.  I know, its not a lot of weight compared to everyone else on here, but it was for me.   Hams were still sore from saturday, and i had already had a rather intense workout earlier in the day.

 Id like to attribute the gains to the m4ohn, yet im perplexed - why did the weight i was pushing for chest/bi's not increase somewhat as well?  Ah well...

 Oh, and there was this kid in the rack next to me... he was doing sets of hang cleans with 205 for 10 reps or so... he did like 4 or 5 sets.  At the end he did a set of standing mil presses with 135 for a good 12 reps.  I got talking to him, and he's only 16!  The kid benches 340, too.  Said he wasnt sure what his deadlift or squat max was, just "a lot."  Friggin insane... the kids a freak.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, and ive decided on my training routine for the duration of this cycle - its gonna stay what it was before... that is, bp's once weekly to failure.  I may fool with intensity and volume a bit, but thats it.  I think it was actually pretty stupid for me to consider changing my routine drastically at the same time im starting a rather potent compound... id have no legitimate reference for how it effects me.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

> Oh, and there was this kid in the rack next to me... he was doing sets of hang cleans with 205 for 10 reps or so... he did like 4 or 5 sets. At the end he did a set of standing mil presses with 135 for a good 12 reps. I got talking to him, and he's only 16! The kid benches 340, too. Said he wasnt sure what his deadlift or squat max was, just "a lot." Friggin insane... the kids a freak.


Sounds cool!  Big kid??  I am convinced that doing explosive movements like cleans will improve your overal performance in other lifts as the amount of force output and motor untit rectruitment is so great.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats the thing... he really didnt look that big either. He had some good size arms on him, but beyond that he didnt look like much. The other guys in my gym that can bench that much are friggin massive. If i just saw this kid, id guess his max was maybe 225-250... nowhere near 340.

  The nutty part is he said he runs track, too. 

 edit:  oh yeah, he does gymnastics, too.  The whole time he was doing cleans, he was complaining that his wrist was really sore.  Apparently he injured it that day practicing tumbles.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 7, 2004)

Bumped up to 450mg bupropion today.  No carb day.  No gym.

 It's odd... the bupropion felt great for the first 3-5 weeks i was on it... but as i mentioned before, its slowly lost its effectiveness.  It's odd, because often times medications will indeed lose their effectiveness, but not this quickly.  Motivation and mood-elevation effects are probably half of what they were previously.  Very strange.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

> The nutty part is he said he runs track, too.


track stars are always doing explozive lifts (helps them get out of the blocks faster and helps them on those first few steps).  Also, your sprinters are usually your heaviest beenchers becasue they get alot of force with their arm swing.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> track stars are always doing explozive lifts (helps them get out of the blocks faster and helps them on those first few steps). Also, your sprinters are usually your heaviest beenchers becasue they get alot of force with their arm swing.


 Once i finish this m4ohn crap i think id like to start learning some olympic lifts.  Is it something you can teach yourself, or do you really need someone with you who can watch your form?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

High carb day today.  Will be hittin the gym later.  Small update... as expected, the higher dose of bupropion is fucking with my sleep.  It should go away in a week or so, but it wont be very fun in the mean time.

 Also, im bumping to 20mg/ED of m4ohn.  Havent really seen shit at 12.  I know i said i didnt want to go past 16... but i think that was a pipe dream, considering the recommendations ive seen + my body weight.  Im not going past 20, though... as just about everyone has felt "it working" at doses that high.  Besides, ive only got a few weeks left.  I'll be taking 4mg 5x/day, one tab with each of my first 5 meals.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

Training for 7/8:  Back/Traps

*Rack deads*
 225lbx5
 315lbx4
 315lbx3
 275lbx4
 275lbx3
 225lbx5
 225lbx6

*DB row*
 70lbx7/6
 70lbx5.5/4.5
 60lbx6/4

*Pulldowns 
*110lbx12
 110lbx8
 110lbx8

 ---

*DB shrugs*
 75lbx10
 75lbx10
 75lbx10

*Reverse BB shrugs*
 155lbx12
 155lbx12

 ---

 My grip sucks hard.  Could have gotten a couple more reps on each set of rack deads, but the bar would slip out of my left hand every goddamn time.  I had the pins set just below my kneecaps.  RI's were around 90s.  Strength appears to be about the same as last week.

 Also, as a side note - i dont like rack deads much.  The weight seems to start too far away from my center of gravity because of the slight bend in my legs... unlike in a normal dead where the weight is under the bend and close to the ankle.  That said, they do hit the back nicely once the weight is up.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

Training for 7/9:  Shoulders/Triceps

*DB mil press*
50lbx8
45lbx7
40lbx7
40lbx6

*Front plate raise*
35lbx10
45lbx8 (some body english on this and following sets)
45lbx7
35lbx10

*Reverse DB raise*
20lbx12
20lbx12
20lbx10

---

*CG press*
135lbx8
135lbx6
135lbx5

*Reverse grip press*
135lbx5
115lbx6
115lbx6

*Dips*
-80lbx10
-80lbx8
(- = assisted weight)

---

Eh.  Same old same old.  RI's were 60-75s.  No carb day today.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2004)

hi there - i saw where you mentioned that you're upping your M4OHN doseage.  at this point have you noticed anything (good or bad) that you'd definitely attribute to the M4OHN?  (i know it's less than 2 weeks but just checking)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

> Eh. Same old same old.



hang in there mon....workouts look good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

So you have felt nothing from the M40hn eh?

I have read alot of dosing between 20-40mg

Have you tried M1T?  That seems to be the only methylated Steriod that seems to provide results, mind you there side affects increase as well.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

Thus far i havent noticed anything from the m4ohn.  There was that moment of strange "concentration" i seemed to have for a day about a week ago, but i havent experienced it since.  Strength is still staying either the same or slowly declining.  Im thinking i over-reacted with that "OH SHIT MY HAIR IS COMING OUT!" post... as its not.  

I can only hope that with this latest bump to 20mg, something will finally "kick in"... if not, ill probably end this little test at 3.5 or 4 weeks.  If all goes well, and this little pill actually gets off its ass and does something, ill probably run 5 weeks.

I do have some M5AA as well, and was contemplating stacking it with with the M4OHN pre-w/o, but im still concerned about hairloss, especially since M5AA really does convert to DHT... and ive got a history of MPB on both sides of my family.

As for M1T, ive got some of that too... but its really not something im interested in at this point.  It seems geared towards size gains, and tends to bloat people quite significantly.  Since im trying to cut, i went with the M4OHN.

P, thanks for the encouragement.  I just keep reminding myself that one of these days ill actually get to bulk...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

Dude, just bulk now......you have been dieting for so damn long, your body is probably waiting for it and will welcome the change!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2004)

My Grandpa said "God only created a few perfect heads on this earth... and on the rest he put hair"

He is bald btw LOL


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

P... you wouldnt want to bulk with a bodyfat like mine 

And rofl... your grandpa may be bald now, but i doubt he was worrying about it at 20.   

I ordered some finasteride, which i think im gonna start within the next year.  I should probably just start it earlier, to stave off baldness as long as possible.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

What is you BF% at???


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

17-18% maybe?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

What was it when you started your diet?

It can't be 17-18%, I wouldn't have guessed that looking at that one picture of you.  I think you are overstimating.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

That pic i was probably around 21%... weighed about 235 @ 6'5".  Im currently about 220, maybe a little lower.

I think because im tall it hides the weight pretty well.  But trust me, with my shirt off, its not pretty.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2004)

Actually my grandpa WAS bald at 20.  I hope I dont loose my hair


----------



## Monolith (Jul 10, 2004)

Training for 7/10:  Hams/Calves/Abs

*SLDL*
 225lbx8
 225lbx7
 225lbx6
 185lbx8
 185lbx7
 135lbx8

*Standing calf*
 225lbx8
 225lbx8
 225lbx7
 225lbx6

*Seated calf*
 135lbx8
 135lbx8
 135lbx8

*Cable machine crunch*
 50lbx10
 50lbx10
 50lbx8
 40lbx10

 ---

 Interesting.  RI's were around 90s.  Weights and reps increased somewhat.  May have something to do with an increase in grip strength, though... as looking at my notes from last week, my reps were cut short because my grip gave out on the SLDL's.  Standing and seated calf raises were quite improved, even factoring in the increased RI.  Bumped 20lbs on the standing calf raise for the same reps.  Seated raise kept the weights the same, but reps increased quite a bit.  Abs had a nice improvement, too.

 Im quite curious to see what my stats are monday morning, now.  Perhaps this crap is finally starting to kick in?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 11, 2004)

No carb day.  No gym.  Just finished up the last of my eggology...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> No carb day.  No gym.  Just finished up the last of my eggology...




was it worth it?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> was it worth it?


 Not really.  Eggs arent really my favorite... id probably take chicken or tuna over them anyday (if their unflavored, anyway).  So for $5 for one container, ill just stick to regular eggs when i get the urge.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Stats for 7/12:

 Stomach - 37.1"
 Right arm - 16"
 Left arm - 15.7"
 Right quad - 25.2"
 Left quad - 24.75"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 220.5lbs

 ---

 Interesting.  Weight and measurements stayed roughly the same, with the exception of the gut... where i lost half an inch.  I'll be curious to see what kind of weight im pushing in the gym today.  If its consistent with last week, ill be a happy boy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Stats for 7/12:
> 
> Stomach - 37.1"
> Right arm - 16"
> ...



Good job Mono!!!   You are almost under 220!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

Good job Mono!  

No major changes in measurements other than Waist @ almost an 1" loss

Keep at it


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks YM and Iain.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Training for 7/12:  Chest/Biceps

*BB bench*
 185lbx5
 165lbx6
 145lbx8
 135lbx8

*DB incline*
 60lbx5
 50lbx6
 45lbx8

*Cable xover*
 40lbx12
 40lbx8
 30lbx10

 ---

*BB curl*
 65lbx8
 65lbx6
 barx9
 barx8

*Hammer DB curl*
 20lbx6
 15lbx8
 15lbx8

*Hammer machine preacher*
 70lbx11
 70lbx6

 ---

 RI's were 45-60s for chest, 30-45s for biceps.  I stopped 1 or 2 reps short of failure, again... ive trained to failure for eons, so im thinking ill just give this a shot, see what happens.  Strength was pretty bad, especially on the BB press.  I havent benched in 5 or 6 weeks, and i usually have a good rebound the first week or two after not doing it for a while, but still depressing.

 I threw in a few sets of plate pinches too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

So how do you feel?(IE: is "it" working?)  I know when I dont do an exercise for a few weeks, it really suffers/feels odd.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Well its doing _something_.  My measurements this week were quite different from what theyve been the past several months.  Usually my weight drops, and i lose a bit of tape all around.  This week, weight stayed the same yet i lost around half an inch on the gut.  That said, i cant yet see why, as strength seems about the same as last week (and thats pushing the truth a little).  Of course, as i said, switching main exercises always screws with me for a couple weeks.  Especially BB bench, it takes me a while to find my "groove" again.  It probably didnt help that i did a crapload of warmup sets trying out the "shoulders in" form that Mudge and SF were posting about.

 Anyway, tomorrow should be a good guage of progress.  It's leg day, and i always squat.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2004)

Not strange at all.  It happens to me quite often where won't lose an ounce on the scale but still drop in measurements and strength will still be up.  This is a good thing


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

it does sound like a good thing!  do you notice any changes in the mirror?

also, has the m4ohn increased your appetite at all?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> it does sound like a good thing!  do you notice any changes in the mirror?
> 
> also, has the m4ohn increased your appetite at all?


 Subtly, yes.  Im eating a bit more on high carb days, and low/no carb days are a little harder to get through.  Nothing really drastic, though.

 One very odd thing is a weird morning lethargy... its not a typical "ugh, i just want to sleep 5 more minutes," but an honest feeling of tiredness, even after sleeping a good 9-10 hours.  Yet, the odd part is - as soon as i force myself to stand up out of bed, i feel _fine_.  i.e., not tired in the least, not groggy, nothing.  I know people have reported getting by on less sleep, but i havent seen anyone mention this odd lethargy?  It's a really strange feeling.  It's like my body's fighting to keep me in bed, but once i force myself to stand up, its like i just had my morning coffee.  Ive only started noticing it over the past several days... so ill have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Training for 7/13:  Quads

*Squats*
 205lbx3
 225lbx3
 225lbx3
 225lbx3
 185lbx7
 135lbx8

*Leg press*
 580lbx4
 580lbx3
 490lbx7
 490lbx6

*Hacks*
 135lbx8
 135lbx8

 ---

 Well, strength has most definitely improved.  Did 3 sets of 3 with 205 last week for squats... followed by a friggin hard ass set of 225lbx3.  This week i did one set of 205, it felt rather easy, so i went right up to 225.  Got 3 sets of 3 relatively easily.  Probably could have gotten a few more reps, but i got a pretty intense pain in my lower abdomen.  Anyway, i grabbed a few more reps on the last couple sets of the leg press, too.  Hacks gained a couple reps, too, and felt much easier than last week.

 Small gains, yes... and the weights are still pretty wimpy, but considering my cutting diet and history of shitty strength, this is pretty fuckin awesome.  I'll save my judgement of the M4OHN till the end of this week, though, as i didnt experience the same results on my chest/bi day.  So i'll have to see what happens....


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Small gains, yes... and the weights are still pretty wimpy, but considering my cutting diet and history of shitty strength, this is pretty fuckin awesome.  I'll save my judgement of the M4OHN till the end of this week, though, as i didnt experience the same results on my chest/bi day.  So i'll have to see what happens....



Yea, but I also remember from reading your last journal that your legs would increase in size where your other parts didnt.

Maybe your destined to be the next Platz


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

lmfao

 Let me concentrate on being "the next Jodi" or "the next atherjen" first.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2004)

LOWER AB PAIN!!!!!       

Hopefully it's not still bothering you.l...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> LOWER AB PAIN!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully it's not still bothering you.l...


  LOL

  Yeah, all i could think about was "oh crap, hernia!" but i dont think thats what it was.  Didn't feel any "buldge's" anyway.   It only happens once every couple months, and only on leg day.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

No carb day.  No gym.  Per some intersting tidbits i read recently regarding morning body temp and metabolic rate, im going to try and start logging my waking temperature for at least a week or so.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Your crazy..


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your crazy..


 rofl

 PM, you been taking extra doses of your pain meds?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Yea, actually I have.  Now they are all running out, with no more refills


----------



## Monolith (Jul 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, actually I have.  Now they are all running out, with no more refills


 eek

 thats no good.  think you can get away with a few shots of vodka at work?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont drink.  You got any any Percoset's for sale   I am about out(Loritab)... all I have left is Vicodin.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont drink.  You got any any Percoset's for sale   I am about out(Loritab)... all I have left is Vicodin.


 I dont have any... but im sure some overseas pharmacies could help you out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont drink.  You got any any Percoset's for sale   I am about out(Loritab)... all I have left is Vicodin.



Ship the Vicodin to me


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Per some intersting tidbits i read recently regarding morning body temp and metabolic rate, im going to try and start logging my waking temperature for at least a week or so.



funny timing!  yesterday it started to look like i'm going to have a chance to work with a really good nutritionist and one of the first few things he asked me to do was to take my temp first thing in the morning for 3 days....

do you happen to have a link or anything to what you had read?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> funny timing! yesterday it started to look like i'm going to have a chance to work with a really good nutritionist and one of the first few things he asked me to do was to take my temp first thing in the morning for 3 days....
> 
> do you happen to have a link or anything to what you had read?


  Am J Physiol.  1992 Oct;263(4 Pt 1):E730-4.  

  Concomitant interindividual variation in body temperature and metabolic rate.

  Rising R, Keys A, Ravussin E, Bogardus C.

  Clinical Diabetes and Nutrition Section, National Institute of Diabetes and
  Digestive and Kidney Diseases, National Institutes of Health, Phoenix, Arizona
  85016.

  There is significant variation in metabolic rate in humans, independent of
  differences in body size, body composition, age, and gender. Although it has
  been generally held that the normal human "set-point" body temperature is 37
  degrees C, these interindividual variations in metabolic rate also suggest
  possible variations in body temperature. To examine the possibility of
  correlations between metabolic rate and body temperature, triplicate
  measurements of oral temperatures were made before and after measurement of 24-h
  energy expenditure in a respiratory chamber in 23 Pima Indian men. Fasting oral
  temperatures varied more between individuals than can be attributed to
  methodological errors or intraindividual variation. Oral temperatures correlated
  with sleeping (r = 0.80, P < 0.0001), and 24-h (r = 0.48, P < 0.02) metabolic
  rates adjusted for differences in body size, body composition, and age.
  Similarly, in the 32 Caucasian men of the Minnesota Semi-Starvation Study, oral
  temperature correlated with adjusted metabolic rate, and the interindividual
  differences in body temperature were maintained throughout semistarvation and
  refeeding. These results suggest that a low body temperature and a low metabolic
  rate might be two signs of an obesity-prone syndrome in humans.


 ---

 Translated via Lyle, this means morning temps of 97.8-98.2 are indicative of a metabolism functioning at 100%. A degree variance from this denotes a 7-10% variance.

 For this to be accurate, the temperature has to be taken the moment you wake up.  So keep the thermometer next to your bed.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

Training for 7/15:  Back/Traps

*Rack deads*
 225lbx5
 315lbx4
 315lbx5
 315lbx4+1

*Rack deads w/ straps*
 315lbx10
 405lbx1+2 (ugh)
 315lbx6x6

*DB row*
 70lbx8/7
 70lbx6/5
 60lbx6/5

*Pulldown*
 120lbx10
 120lbx10
 120lbx7.5

*DB shrugs*
 80lbx10
 80lbx10
 80lbx10

 ---

 Well, interesting day.  Normal rack deads were a good bit stronger.  Pins set at the knees.  Last week i got a set of 4 and a set of 3 at 315.  This week it went 4, then 5.  But, i finally got pissed off at my ghetto grip and grabbed the straps from my car.  Hooked myself up, and pulled 315 for an easy 10.  So... yeah.  Its obvious my grip is incredibly weak, and holding me back quite a bit.  Anyway, feeling pretty primed after just pulling 315 for 10, i decided to press my luck and try 405.  Of course, that was a bit too much for me... even with straps.  Got 1 good rep, and form turned to shit after that.  Being a stupidly stubborn asshole, though, i tried pounding out two more reps.  As luck would have it, the third rep tweaked my back a bit... and i think its gonna be screaming at me tomorrow.

 Rest of the w/o went pretty well.  Strength on the DB rows was about the same.  Same with pulldowns.  Shrugs were up slightly.

 I really need to do something about my grip, though.  Im doing plate pinches and wrist curls 2x a week, but it doesnt seem to be helping all that much.  Maybe i should just say fuck it and start using straps all the time.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the article Mono!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> thanks for the article Mono!


 no prob 

 Do you have a journal?  Id be interested in seeing what temps you get.  If not, could ya just post em in here?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Maybe i should just say fuck it and start using straps all the time.



Yes   I would continue with your grip work though.

NG's journal is titled 100%


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

I've only taken my temp once.  It was 97.4  (kind of low)

Nutritionist (who SEEMS to know his stuff and is training someone competing in the USAs this weekend) said I'm cool if it's over 97 over the next 3 days.

He said he'd ask me to check it here and there after that to see how my metabolism is holding up over the course of the diet.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah... well ideally you should get a baseline temp.  i.e. take it while youre eating at maintenance or bulking, to see where it normally lies.

 But 97.4 seems pretty good.  You took that when you woke up, right?  I forgot to take mine this morning.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes   I would continue with your grip work though.
> 
> NG's journal is titled 100%


 Yeah, i guess ill start usin straps... i think ill just start using them when my grip starts to fail, though.  That way theyre still getting worked.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

I popped 40mg of nolva this afternoon, just to see if theres an adverse reaction... as i dont want to find out the day i start PCT.  Everything seems fine.  I'll probably end up doing 3 weeks of PCT, using nolva with some transdermal 6oxo and 7oxo.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Popped, as in pills?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Popped, as in pills?


 ooooh yeah, baby.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Waking temp this morning was 96.8 F.  A bit low according to Lyle's recommendations... and seeing as yesterday was a high carb day, it probably wont get much better than that.

 Lower back hurts like a bitch this morning, but luckily its a good pain, not a "my goddamn disks are slipping all over the place" pain.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Training for 7/16:  Shoulders/Triceps

*DB mil*
 50lbx8
 50lbx7
 50lbx6
 45lbx6.5

*Front plate raise*
 45lbx7.5
 45lbx6
 35lbx9
 35lbx9

*Superset*
_Rear DB raise_
 20lbx12x10x12
_
 Upright row_
 90lbx9x6  80lbx6

 ---

*JM press*
 65lbx10
 65lbx9.5
 65lbx8

*Reverse grip BB press*
 135lbx8
 135lbx6
 115lbx9.5

*Dips*
 -70lbx10 (- = assisted lbs)
 -70lbx10
 -70lbx9

 ---

 Wow.  RI's were 60-90s.  Strength was up across the board... beyond just compensation for longer RI's.  DB mil's last week went 50lbx8, 45lbx7, 40lbx7.  This week it went 50lbx8x7x6.  Reverse grip presses moved up quite a bit, too.  Went 135lbx5 last week, but did 135lbx8x6 this week.  Dips had the biggest move, though.  From an 80lb assist for sets of 10 and 8, to a 70lb assist for sets of 10, 10, and 9.

 Im definitely starting to believe in this shit.  If i can still get my weight to move down next monday, ill be ecstatic.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy shit, congrats man.  

Nice upright rows.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah...Nice work Mono!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Well... so much for the weight moving down next monday... 

 Had myself a little cheat meal.  Was supposed to be a no carb day, but... had some family over and we went out to dinner.  I was fine for the first part of the meal.  Ordered some sashimi tuna... and omg... the way they prepared it, and some of the other stuff they served it with, it was absolutely fantastic.  One of the best meals ive ever had.  Afterwards i gave in and had some dessert, too.  God damn... thank god i had saved my dessert cheat for this place.  The dessert i ordered was served partially in a wine glass.  It was a red wine served with some sort of cream and melted chocolate with cut up strawberries.  I swear, it was the tastiest thing ive ever experienced.  It felt like the orgasm-fairy was dancing on my tongue.  On the side was a chocolate covered strawberry and a strawberry fudge/sorbet.

 Place was expensive as shit, but luckily i wasnt paying.  Anyway, i figure its not too bad considering the m4ohn... i'll just call it an unplanned refeed.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Name of the place?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

The Federal in Agawam, MA.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 17, 2004)

Fuck me.  I was hoping it was nothing... but it appears ive got some tendinitis in my right rotator cuff.  Theres some mild pain whenever i rotate my right shoulder forward.

 Normally id just take a week off, but im mid-cycle.  Im going to drop the weight on anything that might further inflame the area, and see how it goes.  If anything gets worse, though, ill have to cut this cycle short.  No way in hell do i want to fuck up my rotator.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2004)

DAMN!!  That sucks!!

Don't screw up your rotator!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 17, 2004)

Training for 7/17:  Hams/Calves

*SLDL* *w/ straps*
 225lbx5
 275lbx6
 275lbx4
 225lbx6+1
 225lbx5+1

*Standing calf*
 180lbx8
 180lbx8
 180lbx7.5
 180lbx6

 ---

 Eh.  RI's were ~90s.  I felt friggin beat up today.  My lower back was aching, my cuff was tender, and in general i just didnt feel so hot.  I was going to do a few sets of SLDL's without straps, to guage how they may have improved from last week, but wanted to concentrate on perfect form in light of my cuff... so i threw the straps on early.

 Weight on these unstrapped last week was 225lbx8x7x6, this week i went 275x6x4, then 225lbx7x6.  So the straps certainly helped, but nothing phenomenal.

 Im looking forward to tomorrows rest day.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2004)

No gym.  No carb day.  Rotator is still bothering me, but not nearly as bad as it was yesterday.

 No matter how it feels tomorrow, im not going to train chest.  Shoulders may be out as well.  I think i may throw in one or two light sets later in the week just to see how things feel, but after hearing so many horror stories re: rotator cuff injuries, im not too excited about risking one.

 I dont have the numbers in front of me, but waking temps have been right around 97 degrees.  Slightly lower than the range ive seen, but im not worried about it.  Im actually pretty impressed that after so many months of continous dieting that its not lower.  Carb cycling rocks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Shitty news Mono,  Don't Fuck around with your shoulder.  Trust me on that one.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Stats for 7/19:

 Stomach - 36.8"
 Right arm - 15.85"
 Left arm - 15.65"
 Right quad - 25.1"
 Left quad - 24.7"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 219.5"

 ---

 Dropped a lb.  Lost 3/10 of an inch off the gut.  Everything else stayed roughly the same, some very slight decreases here and there.  Not bad considering fridays cheat.

 I look considerably leaner.  Unfortunately, its also beginning to display how poorly developed i am.  Guesstimating and going by a 3 point caliper test, im probably around 16%.  I'd like to get down to ~205lbs... 15lbs to go.  God, i cant wait to bulk.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

Damn, 16%...you are leaning right up man.  15lbs is nothin'!!  Keep it up.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks P. 

 Training for 7/19:  Biceps/Calves/Abs

*BB curls*
 3 sets light weight, stopped when my rotator started giving me pain

*Hammer DB curls*
 25lbx10

*Alt seated DB curls*
 30lbx7
 25lbx9
 25lbx8

 ---

*Standing calf raise*
 180lbx8
 180lbx8
 180lbx8
 180lbx7

*Seated calf raise*
 135lbx10
 135lbx9.5
 135lbx7

*---

 Cable machine crunch*
 50lbx10
 50lbx10
 50lbx6.5
 40lbx10

*Decline crunch*
 bwx9
 bwx8

 ---

 Eh.  Today is normally chest/bi day, but due to my shitty shoulder, was only going to hit bi's.  Unfortunately, i wasnt counting on my shoulder being such a bitch just doing curls.  The only exercise that didnt give me much pain was seated DB curls... i think it was easier to hold my upper arm againt my body, immobilizing the shoulder.

 Im hoping to get at least one or two light sets in for chest this week... but who knows.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry to hear about your shoulder - that sux.  hope it heals quickly.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

take it easy on that shoulder Mono!  

16%bf is great!! keep it up,all that hard dieting is paying off!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Post pics!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

 And no pics.  No way no how!

 Well, not for a long while at least.  I look like a skinny tree trunk coated in lard right now.   Once i clean off the lard and thicken up my trunk, then ill post pics.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

PM.  maYn


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2004)

Why don't you stop cutting for a few weeks and do a clean bulk.  Only 200-300 cals per day above maintenance.  You need to shock your body and I think you've been cutting too long.  JMHO but seriously, give it some thought.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why don't you stop cutting for a few weeks and do a clean bulk.  Only 200-300 cals per day above maintenance.  You need to shock your body and I think you've been cutting too long.  JMHO but seriously, give it some thought.




I agree


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

me too.  i bet your cut would go better if you eased up and increased your calories for a few weeks.  in the end it would probably get you to your desired bodyfat level in LESS time.  be brave - go for it!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah Go figure, I agree as well.  Just keep it clean you will see some impressive results


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, usually when I diet for a prolonged eriod of time once I start bulking (or even just maintaing....basically once I add more calories) my body freaks out and drops a little more weight before stabalizing itself.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, maybe youre right... i could always just "bulk" for 4 weeks then go back to cutting, right?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

Go for it.  Come on, your body needs a break already.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree 3.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Training for 7/20:  Quads/Grip

*Squats*
  185lbx3
  225lbx3
  245lbx2
  225lbx3
  185lbx8
  185lbx5+1
  135lbx9

*Leg press*
  490lbx10
  490lbx5+1
  400lbx10
  400lbx8

  ---

*Plate pinch*
  20lbx90/60 (seconds, right/left)

*Reverse curl*
  95lbx10
  95lbx8
  85lbx8
  65lbx10

*Forward curl*
  barx10

  ---

 Squats were interesting. I'd say strength was roughly the same as last week. Last week i went 225lb for 3 sets of 3. This week i got 2 sets of 3 and a set of 245lb for 2. Leg press was around the same. Didnt do any hacks.

 Grip work was decent. I need to find some intermediary weight to grip, though... something between the 10s and the 25s. I tried throwing a 5lb weight in between the 10s, but it slipped out too easily. 

 Forward curl sucked. My left wrist has weak tendons or something, because it constantly slides around the socket while im trying to curl up.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree 4  

take the break from diet you poor poor sillyman.  food- good  
May make that dieting much more progressive after 4 weeks too!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

lmao.  Im soooo clooooose though! 

 I cant believe im actually fighting the chance to eat lots of food.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Slight chemical update:

 450mg of bupropion hasnt really done jack for me beyond the 300... so im going back to that.

 Im also going to slowly add in Straterra (atomoxetine), an SNRI used for ADD (the only drug for ADD that isnt schedule 2).  Im thinking of bumping up the effexor to 225, too... but one thing at a time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Slight chemical update:
> 
> 450mg of bupropion hasnt really done jack for me beyond the 300... so im going back to that.
> 
> Im also going to slowly add in Straterra (atomoxetine), an SNRI used for ADD (the only drug for ADD that isnt schedule 2).  Im thinking of bumping up the effexor to 225, too... but one thing at a time.




Fucking chemist


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry if this has already been talked about, but what are these drugs for exactly?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Fucking chemist


 Hey, everyone has their hobby. 

 Var, theyre for mostly for depression and ADD... although i have a few things lined up that might fix my depression, add, and strip the fat off.  I just need to either find a shrink who's more liberal with his rx pad, or find some better overseas sources.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2004)

Mono, how old are you?  I believe you are in college (that is why you were in NYC last summer right?).  What do you study?  You should really study something medical, it seems you are very interested.


ps, once I get my Nurse Practitioner Degree I will perscribe you all the meds you want.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mono, how old are you? I believe you are in college (that is why you were in NYC last summer right?). What do you study? You should really study something medical, it seems you are very interested.


 Im 20... yeah, im in college. Not really sure wtf i wanna do, though. Was originally an english major... then i got interested in history... and now im realizing liberal arts is worth fuck-all in the real world unless i go to grad school. So then a friend suggested pharmacy... which got my interest for a little while. But then someone else i know who _is_ a pharmacist told me "yeah, the pay is good, but the job is boring as shit."  On top of that, i blow at math.

 Im interested in lots of stuff, im just not really good at anything. I need to make up my mind quick, though. Cant just keep fucking around with different classes. 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> ps, once I get my Nurse Practitioner Degree I will perscribe you all the meds you want.


  If it was possible, i would bear your children for that kind of access to controlled substances.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

> Im 20... yeah, im in college. Not really sure wtf i wanna do, though. Was originally an english major... then i got interested in history... and now im realizing liberal arts is worth fuck-all in the real world unless i go to grad school. So then a friend suggested pharmacy... which got my interest for a little while. But then someone else i know who is a pharmacist told me "yeah, the pay is good, but the job is boring as shit." On top of that, i blow at math.



pharmacology is cool.  I thought about doing that also.  What about a Physicians Assistant (PA)?  Or how about just studying Bio-Chem and maybe getting into reaserch and development?



> Im interested in lots of stuff, im just not really good at anything. I need to make up my mind quick, though. Cant just keep fucking around with different classes.



LOL, I have the same problem over here.  I need to find somthing I am good at.



> If it was possible, i would bear your children for that kind of access to controlled substances.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, R&D would be awesome... but i dont think ive got the brains for it.  I can barely understand some of the articles at Avant, forget actual lab work. 

 My grandfather was a lawyer.  My mom's a lawyer.  Hence you know what im expected to be... lol.  I just cant make up my damn mind.

 I should just go rob banks for a living.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Training for 7/22:  Back

*Rack deads* *w/ straps*
 315lbx10
 335lbx8
 335lbx7
 335lbx6
 315lbx6

*DB row*
 70lbx9/8
 60lbx10
 60lbx10
 60lbx10

*Pulldowns*
 130lbx10
 130lbx8

 ---

 Interesting day.  Rack deads felt good, although i was struggling a bit by the 3rd set with 335.  It's amazing how much the straps help.  Strength on the DB rows was up slightly, but then i got sidetracked when some guy was tryin to show me a different form for them.  It's kind of weird... but a whole different type of contraction.  

 I didnt do any trap work, since i was still a little worried about my shoulder.  I did try a couple light sets on the bench, though.  Two sets of 8 with 95lb and 135lb.  Shoulder felt tender, and a little weak, but there was no sharp pain.  I think by monday ill be ready to do a full light chest day.

 I went in to see the doctor today as well for my shoulder.  She said it looked like it was just tendonitis, and to lay off the weights for a while (  ).  At least its not something more serious.  I probably wont do shoulders tomorrow, just to play it safe.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

> It's amazing how much the straps help.



I just posted an article in the training forum by Dr. ken on straps under the to strap or not to strap thread.

However, you do have a shoulder issue right now so the straps can be helpful intaking some of the pressure off of the tendons on these exercises.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

No gym today.  Normally do shoulders and tri's... but my shoulder was feeling kind of sore, so i decided to lay off.

 No carb day.  Might do some sprints later tonight.


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

I may have missed this, but has a doc looked at your shoulder?  Any idea when it'll get better?  Just curious.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

hope your shoulder gets better quickly.  injuries are so frustrating!  

are you about 4 weeks into the M4OHN?  overall are you happy with it?  would you use it again - or too soon to tell?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, i just saw a doc yesterday.  She said it looked like it was just tendonitis... and to lay off for a while (although i went to the gym a few hours later  ).  I did a couple really light sets of bench and the shoulder still felt a little tender.  I had planned on at least doing tri's today... but i woke up with some mild pain in my shoulder, so decided to just let it rest.  I've got my fingers crossed that it'll be well enough to work chest next monday.

 As for the m4ohn, im actually very happy with it.  Without changing my diet or routine, fatloss has accelerated and remained relatively consistent week to week.  Also, ive been seeing mild yet tangible strength increases with each new week - something ive never had before on a cutting diet.

 Like with MD, though, it seems to be a very individual drug.  Some people are saying they dont notice anything at 40mg ED beyond bothersome side effects.  I know there was a thread at avant recently where Spook said he thought it sucked.

 I would certainly use it again, although probably stacked with something else.  Im going to try and get some blood work done while on this cycle to get some reference ranges.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Training for 7/24:  Hams/Calves/Abs

*SLDL* *w/ straps*
 225lbx8
 225lbx8
 225lbx8

*Seated curl*
 150lbx8
 150lbx8
 150lbx8

*Standing calf*
 190lbx8
 190lbx8
 190lbx8
 190lbx7

*Seated calf*
 135lbx10
 135lbx8

*Machine crunch*
 50lbx10
 50lbx10

*Cable crunch*
 150lbx15
 150lbx12

 ---

 Took it easy with the SLDL's... didnt wanna stress my shoulder.  Still felt pretty good.  Last set almost felt easier than the first. 

 Calf strength is up by quite a bit.  Did 4 sets with 180lb last week, going 8,8,8,7.  Did 190lbs this week for the same reps.  I trained calves twice this week, though... overcompensating for my bum rotator.

 Crunches were good, although the weight is getting pretty stagnant.  I did legitimate cable crunches today as well, which i dont think ive ever done before.  They felt alright, but i think my form needs work... because i was crunching the stack for 15. 

 Did a couple sets of light bench as well.  Hopped onto the bench and did a set with just a couple 25's on the bar, and the shoulder felt a little painful when i stood up.  Did some a little rotator work with some bands, came back to the bench, and the shoulder felt much better with the same weight.  Loaded the bar with 135, and the motion was solid.  I have to say, though... 135 felt pretty damn heavy.  I only did 8 reps, but it felt a lot heavier than i remember.  There's no way i lost strength with just a week off, especially on an androgen, so i dont know whats up.  Maybe my shoulder is still holding me back.  Monday will be the real test...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

SLDLs lookin' good bro.  Careful with the shoulder.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

> However, you do have a shoulder issue right now so the straps can be helpful intaking some of the pressure off of the tendons on these exercises



for this, I will not say a word about them  

SL deads look great, especially if you say they felt relatively easier this week!  Awesome to hear fat loss has jump started again and strength is still there... take it E-A-S-Y on that shoulder though!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks P and Jen. 

 re: the straps... yeah i know, they suck.  But if i had to choose between wimpy forearms or a wimpy back, hams, etc, i think id choose the forearms. 

 No carb day today.  No gym.  Measurements tomorrow AM.  Shoulder feels really good today.  Full range of movement without any weakness or pain.  Just in time for chest tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Stats for 7/26:

 Stomach - 36.8"
 Right arm - 15.85"
 Left arm - 15.55"
 Right quad - 24.8"
 Left quad - 24.7"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 221.5lbs

 ---

 Felt bloated as shit this morning, no idea why.  Up 2lbs from last week.  Measurements were all roughly the same, some negligible decreases in arms and quads.  I think my gut would have been a bit smaller if i wasnt such a friggin sponge this morning.

 Planning on hitting chest today... hopefully my shoulder likes it.  Was a little tender this morning, but feels good now.

 On a side note... my mom was waiting for a flight in an airport this morning, and called to say Ralph Nader was sitting there waiting for the same flight.  lol... apparently he was just sitting alone in the waiting terminal, and people were going up asking for his autograph.  On the flight he was talking politics with everyone around him.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Training for 7/26:  Chest/Biceps/Calves/Abs/Grip/Triceps

*BB bench*
 135lbx10
 135lbx10
 135lbx10

 ---

*BB curl*
 65lbx10
 65lbx7
 65lbx5.5

*Alt DB curl*
 30lbx7
 25lbx8

*Hammer machine curl*
 70lbx11
 70lbx6

 ---
*
 Standing calf raise*
 90lbx25
 90lbx15

 ---

*Cable crunch*
 150lbx15
 150lbx12

*---

 Reverse wrist curl*
 65lbx10
 95lbx10
 95lbx10
 95lbx9

 ---

*Reverse unilateral pushdowns*
 40lbx10
 60lbx8/6

 ---

 Interesting day.  RI's were all over the place depending on which bp i was working.  Within 60-150s.  Had planned on only doing chest and bi's, but felt like hitting some of the other stuff ive been neglecting.  Had some extra time since i took it easy on chest, too.

 Anyway, the chest felt good... but the shoulder still isnt 100%.  I did extensive rotator work with a band in between sets of chest and beforehand, but it was still a little "shaky."  I think im just going to throw in a set or two of bench over the next few days just to keep things up... but it'll still be light.  No way i want to take another week off.

 I think the bi's were a smidgen stronger, but not by much.  Just threw in a couple high rep sets on the calf raise for shits n' gig's.  Abs felt alright... but i still think i have to be doing something wrong if im using that much weight.  Wrist curls felt strong, strength is up there from last week.  Finally, as i was leaving, i felt like throwing in one good working set for tri's since its been a week and a half since i last trained them directly.  Just something to "hold me over" until friday. 

 Overall it was a good w/o, and with some luck i think my shoulder will be ready for some light overhead presses by friday.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Training for 7/27:  Quads

*Squats*
 185lbx3
 225lbx3
 225lbx3
 225lbx3
 225lbx3
 225lbx3
 245lbx1

*Leg Press*
 490lbx10
 490lbx10
 490lbx6

 ---

 Weird day.  RI's were around 120s.  I did so many sets with 225 because i was just waiting for my reps to go below 3, and then id lighten the weight up... but it never happened.  It kept feeling like "this is the last set", and then id get 3 reps again.  Finally got annoyed and threw another 20lbs on and barely managed 1 rep. 

 Id like to say the leg press strength is up (10x10x6 vs last weeks 10x5+1), but the slightly longer RI (120s vs 90s) plus the less high rep work on the squats make me a little dubious.  Still, i did press out more weight this week than last week.

 Shoulder still isnt quite "right", but theres no pain.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

look out!!  mono is pressing some heavy weight!


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

The way you talked in my journal, I figured you were weak Mono!  Those are some nice lifts!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah, maybe if i doubled them.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 27, 2004)

Squats on Quads day? Shame on you! 

Good squatting. You did 15 reps with 225. A lot of people can't say the same.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Yeah, maybe if i doubled them.



Your tellin me


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your tellin me



Someone has training envy


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

I will be back soon!  I can feel it...  And I am taking no prisoners!  Its time to break the 200lb barrier


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm sure you're right!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will be back soon!  I can feel it...  And I am taking no prisoners!  Its time to break the 200lb barrier




lets see who can be heavier at the olympia.  I always work better when I have a goal or competition to shoot for.  Loser buys a round of drinks.....we are getting fucked up!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lets see who can be heavier at the olympia.  I always work better when I have a goal or competition to shoot for.  Loser buys a round of drinks.....we are getting fucked up!!



Your going to the O now?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

as of right now I am going with my buddy (and possibly his wife again) that I went with last year.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice.  Did you buy tickets yet?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

no.....slacker.  my freind will take care of it late in sept.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Squats on Quads day? Shame on you!
> 
> Good squatting. You did 15 reps with 225. A lot of people can't say the same.


 Old habits are hard to break. 

 And that weight sucks.  There may be a lot of people who cant do that, but there a helluva lot more who can. 

 Although i have to say, after reading your squatting article, my squatting form has never felt more fluid or confident.  It's added a good 30-40lbs to my squat.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no.....slacker.  my freind will take care of it late in sept.


 damn, i wanna go.

 You gonna try to meet up with Jodi and some of the other Avanters?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

hopefully


----------



## carbchick (Jul 28, 2004)

Mono I didn't realise you are the crucible kid. be ye chemical or beast?  Are those American or European lbs? I live on the other side of the world. and I am old enough to be your mother (just).


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Mono I didn't realise you are the crucible kid. be ye chemical or beast? Are those American or European lbs? I live on the other side of the world. and I am old enough to be your mother (just).


 

 Im turning more chemical by the day, i think. Although its a nice change from my old boring, unadulterated life. The weights are in pounds... i WISH they were in kilo's, then i could post my workouts without feeling ashamed. 

 And i think i saw you were in Sydney? I was there back in early 2002. Might be making another trip down there in early 05. It's by far the most beautiful city in the world!  What part do you live in?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2004)

Damn Mono - I didn't know you were 20!!     I'm feeling old now


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn Mono - I didn't know you were 20!!     I'm feeling old now


Ya Mono is a yougin'. Hell, I feel old myself....oh shit, that reminds me that my bday is Sat. lol


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

20 isnt young... i feel ancient. 

 most of my friends are all my age or younger, so im usually the old man of the group.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

So if you feel ancient at 20, how do you think it makes me feel that I'm turning 24? lol


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

You two are killing me.  I'm 27.    I planned to stay 25 for life, but it didnt work out that way.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lets see who can be heavier at the olympia.  I always work better when I have a goal or competition to shoot for.  Loser buys a round of drinks.....we are getting fucked up!!



Why just one round?  You scurred?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

I cant imagine turning 30... (sorry to all you 30+ year olds).  Although, back when i was 15-16, i couldnt imagine turning 20.

  I think what i miss most about turning 20 is that i cant get away with "just being a teenager" anymore.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh shit, look out... you have "responsibility" now.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Ain't life a bitch?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I cant imagine turning 30... (sorry to all you 30+ year olds).  Although, back when i was 15-16, i couldnt imagine turning 20.
> 
> I think what i miss most about turning 20 is that i cant get away with "just being a teenager" anymore.



Well, when I was 16, I looked 12. Now I look about 16. Unfortunately , I can't pass for a child at the movies and amusement parks anymore for the discounts.   

No offense to anyone over 25, but once you hit that age, just seems like you start to worry about financial stability, paying off your car, buying a house, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I already worry about that shit!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Buying a house even? Who do you live with now?

Oh sorry to whore in your journal Mono.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

haha

  Back when i was 16 i looked 20.  I could walk into a package store and not get carded (being 6'5" really helps sometimes  ).  Unfortunately im now on the reverse end of the spectrum - realizing that it sucks to look older than you are.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Buying a house even? Who do you live with now?
> 
> Oh sorry to whore in your journal Mono.


 no prob, we should give Var's journal a break.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I cant imagine turning 30... (sorry to all you 30+ year olds).


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

>


 Can you imagine turning 40?

 Do you think TP can imagine turning 70?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Can you imagine turning 40?
> 
> Do you think TP can imagine turning 70?


  I have no problem with my age...........anymore   I use to but then I realized that I look and feel better at the age of 32 than I did in my early 20's.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats a good way of looking at it... i definitely look and feel better now than at any time previously.  Hopefully ill still be able to say the same thing a few years from now.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Mono.. why are you up so late?  Have you been out drinking O' Douls again?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mono.. why are you up so late?  Have you been out drinking O' Douls again?


 lmao... nah, i was just goin to bed actually.  just buying some books on amazon, then off to the refrigerator for a cool, refreshing glass of chocolate whey.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

Jeez and I am just getting over the age thing.  20, 25, 27 

Ripe ole age of 28


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

Training for 7/29:  Chest/Back/Traps/Calves

*BB bench*
 barx8
 95lbx8
 135lbx6
 155lbx8
 155lbx6
 135lbx8

*DB row, style B*
 60lbx10
 70lbx10
 70lbx10
 70lbx10/8
 65lbx8/7

*WG pulldowns*
 130lbx10
 130lbx8+1
 110lbx10

*CG cable row*
 110lbx9
 110lbx7

*DB shrugs*
 70lbx12
 70lbx11

*Standing calf*
 90lbx10
 200lbx8
 200lbx6
 180lbx6

 ---

 Nothin special.  Shoulder _still_ isnt back to 100%.  Its sore when i wake up in the morning, and doesnt feel "right" when im under the bar.  Not getting very close to failure, but the weight still seems a lot heavier than it used to be... could just be my slightly altered form (bringing the bar lower on the chest) to protect my shoulder.

 Calves are still giving small but consistent increases.

 Tomorrow i do direct shoulder work for the first time in a couple weeks.  Here's to hoping i dont rip my cuff in half.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Do cuff exercises to warm it up!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do cuff exercises to warm it up!


 I have been... damn thing still doesnt feel right.

 I wish i could just clone a new shoulder.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 30, 2004)

tsk tsk shouldn't be getting injuries at YOUR age  You are ALL babies and I am ready for my bath chair


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I have been... damn thing still doesnt feel right.
> 
> I wish i could just clone a new shoulder.




Stem cell research?  Would that work?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah... it would actually.  You could replace an entire bodypart without having your body reject it, and without beating the crap out of your immune system to try and stop it.

 There's only a few things me and Bushie disagree with, but thats a big one.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

I disagree with it to.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I think "embryonic" stem cell research is some scary shit.  I dont know that I agree or disagree.  Its just scary.  Cloning embryo's is pretty fucking close to cloning humans...its like some sci-fi story!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

Training for 7/30:  Shoulders/Triceps

*DB mil*
 50lbx7
 45lbx6
 45lbx7
 45lbx6

*Cable front raise*
 40lbx5
 30lbx7

*Reverse pec dec*
 70lbx10
 70lbx7

 ---

*CG press*
 135lbx8
 135lbx6
 115lbx11

*JM press*
 barx12
 barx12
 barx12

*Unilateral rev pushdown*
 40lbx10/9
 40lbx8.5/7.5

 ---

 Cruddy w/o.  Shoulder felt pretty good, but weights are down quite a bit.  Got stuck talking to someone too, so RI's were all over the place.  Also, dude on the bench next to me during CG's was CG pressing 315 for reps.  I was  .

 Felt pretty goddamn tired today as well, i just feel like sleeping.  Can't stop yawning.  Im thinking its the atomoxetine, which is up to 80mg/day now.  Havent noticed anything positive from it yet, but its only been a few days.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I think "embryonic" stem cell research is some scary shit. I dont know that I agree or disagree. Its just scary. Cloning embryo's is pretty fucking close to cloning humans...its like some sci-fi story!


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you know the possibilities of stem cell research?  It would cure diseases, you could regrow parts IE: no short supply of organs, etc..


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I've read about it quite a bit.  Reread my post.  I just said that embryonic stem cell research is scary shit, but that I dont have an opinion on whether its right or wrong.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Why is it scary?  I think it is fucking awesome that humans have learned to evolve themselves.  It is our future...  We need superhumans, so that we can technologically advance and reach our full potential.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I think cloning is scary.  Embryonic stem cell research involves cloning of human embryos, so that the stem cells can be harvested.  I'm not saying its not amazing and full of potential, but it sure as hell is a scary power for mankind to wield.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Why...  Why is it scary?

I just dont get it.  We will be able to genetically manipulate someone so that they are bigger, stronger, smarter than anyone else.. then we can clone them.  Make them an army, or have them do research.  If we do this, then we can end up developing space travel that could get us to Mars.. or further.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why...  Why is it scary?
> 
> I just dont get it.  We will be able to genetically manipulate someone so that they are bigger, stronger, smarter than anyone else.. then we can clone them.  Make them an army, or have them do research.  If we do this, then we can end up developing space travel that could get us to Mars.. or further.



You're very confrontational lately, PreMier.  I explained why "I think" its scary.  You dont have to feel the same way.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Im just curious...  

I didnt see you answer it, thats why I asked again.  You think cloning is scary, but why?

Not trying to be confrontational..


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I guess just because it seems unnatural.  To be able to duplicate a person.  Imagine someone cloning your mom...your girlfriend...or yourself.  I like being an individual and I like knowing that there's only one of everyone.  I know it purely an emotional reaction, but I cant help it.  Again, I'm not really against it.  The idea of it just freaks me out.

EDIT:  4000th post!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, there's an answer 

There are a lot of people that feel that way I think.  I for one, well, you know what I think.

I would clone myself... its not like the clone would have the same personality, plus it would look quite a bit different than myself.  Probably be skinny, because I was before I worked out.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I hear ya.  I think the scientific possibilities are exciting.  I saw a documentary on Discovery about how they already have plans to clone humans suited for different environments.  4 armed people (2 more arms in place of legs) for long distance space travel, so they can move around better in zero G...People with scaley skin to survive on planets close to the sun...etc...etc...  Cool shit (but scary)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Yea.. that shit is scary!  WTF, scaly skin?  Thats like a mutant...


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

They showed computer animations of what their ideas would look like.  Maybe seeing that is what got me freaked out about the whole thing.    They looked like walking lizards.  Even had second eyelids like some fish have...supposed to protect eyes from UV


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Those are mutants, not clones.  Thats some whack shit right there IMO.  We should work on perfecting the human form as it is.  NOT making it scaly, furry, 4 armed, glow in the dark, etc..


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

It is cloning though.  For some reason they feel less moral responsibility with a clone than a "natural" human.  Not much different than what you said about cloning an army.  They claim they'd be "perfecting" these people to better equip them for conditions on other planets.  They even called it the next step in our evolution as you did.  I was actually thinking u saw the same show I did, but just didnt get freaked out by it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

See, im all about it as long as humans stay human.  Use the gene manipulation to make us smarter, so we can have better technology to survive in extreme enviornments.. not make a new species of human.  Hell, I am more for cyborgs than that shit.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I think thats whats scary though.  Its hard to let someone clone and then make rules about how they do it.  People break laws everyday.  I think its inevitable no matter what happens, that we're going to see some fucked up shit come of this in the near future.  I'm sure a lot of good will come of it too.  There's no stopping it now, regardless of what politicians try to do.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

I will descriminate against the mutants!  KILL KILL KILL!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Pirate! (Jul 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why...  Why is it scary?
> 
> I just dont get it.  We will be able to genetically manipulate someone so that they are bigger, stronger, smarter than anyone else.. then we can clone them.  Make them an army, or have them do research.  If we do this, then we can end up developing space travel that could get us to Mars.. or further.


Why stop at Mars? I want to go to Kolob.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 31, 2004)

Training for 7/31:  Hams/Grip/Abs

*SLDL w/ straps*
 225lbx8
 225lbx8
 225lbx8
 225lbx6

*---

 Plate pinch*
 20lbx65/75
 20lbx70/65

*Reverse wrist curl*
 95lbx10
 95lbx10
 95lbx8

*---

 Cable crunch*
 150lbx12
 150lbx12
 150lbx12

*Decline crunch*
 bwx10
 bwx10

 ---

 120s RI on the SLDL's.  Around 60s for the grip and abs.  Nothing special... strength is about the same.  Reps on the wrist curl have increased slightly.  Same with cable crunches.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2004)

If you are looking for grip strenght then I'd train the reverse curls with lower reps and heavier weights.  Do doubles and triples, even singles.  Good luck holding onto the bar then.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice... ill give it a try next week.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

Go to bed!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 1, 2004)

Just got back from a really crappy movie.  Off to bed soon.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 1, 2004)

August 1st already... wtf.  Time has been moving way too fast lately. 

 No gym today.  No carb day.  Measurements tomorrow AM.  Next week is my last week on this stuff.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Just got back from a really crappy movie.  Off to bed soon.


What movie? Just in case I get bored and want to see one, I can avoid this one.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

The Village.  Absolutely awful movie.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Stats for 8/2:

 Stomach - 36.75"
 Right arm - 15.8"
 Left arm - 15.7"
 Right quad - 24.9"
 Left quad - 24.8"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 221lbs

 Stats stayed pretty much the same.  Weight is down by half a pound.  Quads increased slightly.  I look somewhat leaner.  I wish i could get down under 220, though....


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Training for 8/2:  Chest/Biceps/Abs

*BB flat bench*
 155lbx10
 155lbx8
 155lbx6

*BB decline bench*
 135lbx10
 135lbx8

*DB incline bench*
 60lbx6
 50lbx8
 50lbx8

*---

 Preacher curl*
 65lbx10
 65lbx10
 65lbx10

*Incline DB curl*
 20lbx10
 20lbx8
 20lbx8

*BB curl*
 barx10
 barx10

 ---

*Cable machine crunch*
 50lbx12
 50lbx10

 ---

 Bleh.  w/o felt really good, but chest strength sucks.  Only hit 155 for 10, whereas a few weeks ago i did 185 for 9.  Im thinking its a combination of new bench form + my STUPID TENDONS WHICH STILL ARENT BACK TO NORMAL!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

your only 2lbs shy of under 220. It will come. And it sounds like apperance is improving, that matters most you know, not scale weight.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

Lifts look good for being 221 lbs.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Jen. 



			
				trHawT said:
			
		

> Lifts look good for being 221 lbs.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> The Village.  Absolutely awful movie.


Had a feeling you were going to say that. I was debating on seeing it the other day and I'm glad that I didn't.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Had a feeling you were going to say that. I was debating on seeing it the other day and I'm glad that I didn't.



ditto.  it looked interesting from the preview...but it also looked like it could suck   sorry you had to be the one to find out for the rest of us.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

I get chills everytime I see that preview for the new exorcist


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

I forgot to ask.. why did you do 10 reps for 65 for so many sets?  Why not up the weight?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

God... i cant even begin to describe that movie.  The beginning isnt too bad, but the middle and ending are god awful.  A retarded, dyslexic monkey with a crayon could have written out a better ending. 

 If anyone wants, i can PM them a review i wrote on another site.  It's filled with spoilers though.




			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask.. why did you do 10 reps for 65 for so many sets?  Why not up the weight?


 Didnt think it was gonna be that light.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

PM me.  Or post it here.  I havent seen it yet.

So are you going to be the next siskel/ebert?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

lmao, nah... i just tend to rant a lot when i dont like something.  usually if i like a movie ill just say "it was good, go see it."


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Training for 8/3:  Quads/Grip

*Squats*
 235lbx3
 235lbx1.5 (second rep looked like shit)
 225lbx3
 225lbx2

*Leg press*
 510lbx10
 510lbx9
 510lbx7

*Unilateral leg ext dropsets*
 right - 70lbx10  50lbx4  20lbx4;  70lbx8  40lbx4  20lbx4
 left - 70lbx10  50lbx7  20lbx6;  70lbx8  40lbx4  20lbx3

 ---

*Rev wrist curl*
 95lbx10
 95lbx10
 95lbx10
 95lbx8

 ---

 Blarg.  RI's were 120s+ on the squats, 120s and under on the rest.  Squats were about as fun as a kick in the nuts.  I couldnt find my groove, and the bar just didnt feel comfortable on my back.  Last week i did 5 sets of 3 with 225lbs.  This week i barely got one set of 3 with 235lbs.  Leg press went up a bit, although that could just be because of the decreased volume on squats compared to last week.  Grip strength is slowly progressing.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice Leg Presses!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Squats were good.  You went up 10lbs.  I always take long RI's on them, because of the intensity.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nice Leg Presses!


 Eh, i find its really hard to compare leg press weights between people... there are so many diff leg press machines with differing weight distribution, friction, etc.  Then theres the foot placement, seat placement... etc etc....

 I prefer just comparing my squats to everyone else, and thus labeling myself a pussy.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Squats were good.  You went up 10lbs.  I always take long RI's on them, because of the intensity.


 yeah but only one set... whereas last week i got 5 sets with the lower weight.  WTF!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

I see 2 sets at 235.  And then you got 225 no problem.  I bet if you did just 225 you would have hit 5 sets again.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Eh, i find its really hard to compare leg press weights between people... there are so many diff leg press machines with differing weight distribution, friction, etc.  Then theres the foot placement, seat placement... etc etc....
> 
> I prefer just comparing my squats to everyone else, and thus labeling myself a pussy.



You're too hard on yourself.  Its still good weight and I'm guessing its more than you could press last year, right?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, its more than i could press last year... but its still not saying much.

 And PM... that second set doesnt count... it was only 1 good rep and 1 shitty rep.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

MONO is gettin' strong!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> ....
> Blarg.  RI's were 120s+ on the squats, 120s and under on the rest.  Squats were about as fun as a kick in the nuts.  ....



 "kick in the nuts!!"   haha     You are doing great!!   Keep working on it !!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Training for 8/5:  Back/Traps/Calves/Abs

*DB row style b*
 75lbx10
 75lbx10/8
 70lbx8/7

*WG pulldowns*
 135lbx10
 135lbx8+1
 120lbx9+1

*DB pullovers*
 65lbx8
 70lbx8
 70lbx6

 ---

*DB shrugs dropsets*
 80lbx10 -> 60lbx6
 70lbx10 -> 50lbx8

 ---

*Standing calf raise*
 90lbx20
 90lbx20

*Standing uni calf raise*
 45lbx7/6
 45lbx6/5

 ---

*Cable crunch*
 150lbx12
 150lbx12
 150lbx12

 ---

 Forgot my watch... and there's only one clock in the gym, so im not sure what the RI's were.  Probably around 120s.  Strength was up _just_ a little.  Shoulder felt good.

 The atomoxetine seems to be helping my ADD mildly.  Im not distracted quite as easily, but its still a problem.  I'm still really, really curious about how pergolide might work for someone like me, who actually has low natural levels of dopamine to begin with.  I havent had the time to really read in depth on the various DA receptors yet, though.  School is about to start up again, too, dammit.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

What is db row style b?

You shouldn't have dropped wieght in the third set of wg pulldowns.  I try to never do that.  I feel that it allows your mind to think it is okay to fail.  Never train to fail.  SHould have stayed with the same weight and gotten as many reps as possible.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

DB styles are just my own notation... style a is the traditional style with the back parallel to the floor.  style b is with the back at a 45-50 degree angle from the floor.  sort of like a bent over row vs. a yates row.

 and ill leave the weight the same next time.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Training for 8/6:  Shoulders/Triceps

*DB mil press*
 50lbx8
 50lbx6
 45lbx7
 45lbx5

*Cable front raise*
 40lbx6
 40lbx5

*Reverse pec dec*
 70lbx10
 70lbx8

 ---

*CG bench*
 135lbx10
 135lbx6

*JM press*
 65lbx8
 65lbx7
 65lbx5.5

*Assisted dips*
 -80lbx10
 -50lbx7.5

 ---

 RI's were 60-90s.  I was planning on bringing my delt volume back up after having lowered it due to my worthless right cuff, but to my suprise, strength increased a bit more than normal... so i basically repeated last weeks routine, to see if the trend continues.

 Tri's were alright.  Mild strength increases.  JM presses are quickly becoming a favorite exercise.

 Meals have been the same.  Brown rice and chicken.  No carb day today.

 Oh, and a sidenote:  10% forskolin not only tastes like the rotting entrails of a bloated whale sitting in the sun for a month, but a gram of it makes me feel drunk for a good 30 minutes.  it's not a sloppy drunk... best way to describe it is that your inhibitions are lowered a la alcohol, but with you still in control of your actions.  very similar to ~2g of PS, but lasts a bit longer.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

How many dips un-assisted can you do?  Have you thought of just doing sets like that?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

If i do dips first i can get a set of maybe 12 with just my bw.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Again with the DB presses.  Don;t lower the weight.  You should have tried to bang out 2 more sets of 4-6 with the 50s.  Either that or killed your first set at 6 (or even 5) and tried to do 6 reps for each set instead of busting your nut on the first set.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Again with the DB presses. Don;t lower the weight. You should have tried to bang out 2 more sets of 4-6 with the 50s. Either that or killed your first set at 6 (or even 5) and tried to do 6 reps for each set instead of busting your nut on the first set.


 Yeah, i hit the gym before i saw your suggestion. 

 From now on tho, will do.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 7, 2004)

Training for 8/7:  Hams/Grip/Abs

*Superset platform deads + SLDL's*
 185lbx6+4 (platform dead + SLDL)
 225lbx8+2
 225lbx8+2
 225lbx8

*---

 Wrist curl*
 95lbx10
 95lbx10
 95lbx10

*---

 Decline crunch*
 bwx20
 bwx20
 bwx20

 ---

 Sort of messed around today.  Still got an excellent w/o for the hams.  Platform deads are pretty neat, but god damn it feels like im lifting the weight forever.  Makes me wish i wasnt so fucking tall.  Anyway, i threw in some SLDL's at the end of the set to finish off my hams as my lower back was getting fatigued pretty quickly.  I used straps (i know, i know).

 Grip strength increased again.  Two more reps on the final set just since tuesday.  Im really starting to like using straps and just doing more frequent direct grip work.

 Tomorrow is my last day on m4ohn.  Im looking forward to PCT, as i have an odd inkling that the nolva/6oxo/7oxo may create a more anabolic environment than the m4ohn itself, thanks to my rather strange biology (and some would say thanks to the rather impotent steroid i chose to use).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2004)

how high off the ground was your platform?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 7, 2004)

Not very high... maybe 4 inches?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2004)

Good luck with pct.  Why so much shit though?  Trying to jupstart lh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2004)

So you liked the Rack Deadlifts??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2004)

This is the first time I've peeked in your journal Mono... and I read most of it. You have really improved since the start.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck with pct.  Why so much shit though?  Trying to jupstart lh?


 Well, just from reading over info on SERM's and AI's, it looks like the most efficient PCT would be one that utilizes both... ideally beginning with a SERM and tapering down with an AI added towards the end of the PCT.  Still doing some reading on it all, so im not quite positive on how ill work the 6oxo in at the end, but ive got some time.

 The 7oxo i'd like to run for the duration of the PCT, but its already mixed in with the 6oxo.  No biggie, though.

 m4ohn is reportedly very easy on the HPTA, making recovery easy... especially at my rather low dose.  My boys have been working just fine.  Still, i'm curious about how manipulating estrogen can affect the body... and what better time to experiment than with PCT.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey JD, thanks for the encouragement.  Slow but steady. :/



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> So you liked the Rack Deadlifts??


 I love rack deads... but thats not what i did yesterday. 

 Platform deads were a fun change, but i dont think i can go too heavy on them.  At the bottom of the movement, my knees are nearly in my neck... aka its not a very nice looking form.  It's also really obvious that my hams have the flexibility of concrete; at the bottom my pelvis gets tucked under unless i use more of an SLDL form (keep my ass up higher).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey JD, thanks for the encouragement.  Slow but steady. :/
> 
> 
> I love rack deads... but thats not what i did yesterday.
> ...



Opps        Platform deads don't sound like much fun


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Stats for 8/9:

 Stomach - 38.15"
 Right arm - 16.1"
 Left arm - 15.8"
 Right quad - 24.8"
 Left quad - 24.7"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 220.5lbs
 BF - somewhere below 50%

 ---

 So, i got some myotape this past week.  Much easier to take measurements with... unfortunately, i also found out my ratty old tape was somewhat inaccurate.  Gut measures about an inch and a half larger on the new tape.  Although the new tape also makes my arms a bit larger, too.  Going by measurements on the old tape, there were some slight movements in the measurements.  Gut was down a tad, as were the quads.  Lost half a pound from last week.

 The electronic BF calipers i have are quite worthless.  Im constantly getting readings anywhere from 15-19%, so im really not making any judgements with it anymore.  I look a smidgen leaner, but not much of a change overall.  I was gonna take pics last night but forgot.  I'll prolly take some tonight... but unfortunately ill be a little bloated since today's a high carb day.

 Started PCT today.  Prolly gonna look something like this:
 Week 1 - 40mg nolva/ED
 Week 2 - 30mg nolva/ED
 Week 3 - 10mg nolva/ED + 120mg transdermal 6oxo + 120mg transdermal 7oxo
 Week 4 - 60mg transdermal 6oxo + 60mg transdermal 7oxo

 If anyones got any suggestions, id be glad to hear them.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

As for the M4OHN...

 Using my old tape measure, the changes looked something like this:

 Stomach: -1.25"
 Right arm: -0.2"
 Left arm: -0.05"
 Right quad: -0.45"
 Left quad: -0.05"
 Neck: unchanged
 BW: unchanged
 BF: your guess is as good as mine

 So, for 6 weeks, nothing too drastic.  BW fluctuated from 219.5 to 221.5, but finally settled back down at 220.5... right where i began.  Strength seemed to increase slightly, most notably in the legs.  Press and squats went up quite a bit.  It's kind of hard to guage for other bp's, as exercises and RI's are different... but im confident if i repeated my first weeks routine all the weights would be up.

 Contrasted with my last log, in which i used Leptigen Rebirth + Sesathin, i lost 13lbs over 8 weeks including ~3 inches off my gut.  Strength stayed the same or inreased mildly.  However, that was also when i first began a couple antidepressents messing with norepinephrine et al... so that may have had something to do with it (especially considering the abnormal weightloss i had in the week i began those drugs).

 I would definitely run M4OHN again, but at a higher dose.  I was going to have blood work done on cycle... but after seeing others do the same at higher doses and having no abnormal values, i just saved my money.

 Id love to see what kind of results id get by combining rebirth, sesathin, and a low dose anabolic like M4OHN.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

So, time for a new journal and new drugs?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

haha, almost. 

 ill probably keep this one open for the duration of my PCT.  after that... man... so many choices!  Im gonna have to throw some drugs in a hat and just pick.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 9, 2004)

and you're planning on visiting sydney? australian customs won't let you thru. being more substance than beast. they do urine tests, you know.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL

 I'll have to detox before i travel.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Training for 8/9:  Chest/Biceps/Abs

*BB flat*
 175lbx7
 175lbx5
 175lbx5

*BB decline
*155lbx10
 155lbx9.5

*DB incline*
 60lbx6
 60lbx5
 60lbx5

 ---

*Preacher curl*
 75lbx10
 75lbx9
 75lbx5.5

*Incline DB curl*
 20lbx10
 20lbx10
 20lbx8

*BB curl*
 55lbx10
 55lbx8

 ---

*Decline crunch*
 bw+10x20
 bw+10x20
 bw+10x15

 ---

 RI's were 90-120s.  Strength felt very good.  Got 155lbx10 on bench last week, did 175lbx7 this week.  Chart shows my max is up about 9lbs.  Still a long ways from my old 185lbx9, but its getting there.  Bench form is still a little rough around the edges, and the shoulder is giving me intermittent problems... but i cant complain.  Third set of bench, i think i was letting my elbows out a bit too far, losing proper form, which let me get another 5 reps.  Oh well.  Bi's felt strong as well... some decent increases there.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

So where are the pics?

I also think you haev a cantidate for umm.. "holding" 

Nice curls


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice timing PM. I just took some pics actually, and i do look a bit leaner than 6 weeks ago. I swear though, its so goddamn hard to see any changes... Ive dropped 28lbs over the past few months, not including recomp moments like the past 6 weeks, and my pics barely look any different. A friend told me its because im tall. 

  And wtf do you mean holding? 

 Oh, forgot to mention... i had a cup of that carb countdown chocolate milk with my first meal this AM. Holy christ, that stuff is _GOOD_! I think its the closest thing to a mouth orgasm ive ever felt. Half the fat, a tenth of the carbs, twice the protein, and its still thick, creamy, and delicious. Im thinking i shouldnt have bought it now, though... because i cant have any more, and its just sitting there in my fridge now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

It has a long shelf life   Have a bowl of fiber one and lc milk on your high carb days


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe... i suppose 2 or 3 cups a week of the stuff wont kill me.  Even if it is stuffed with saturated fat.

 I tried to find that sugar free/calorie free syrup Layne mentioned, but my local grocery chain didnt have it.  I cant believe such a product exists... and actually tastes as good as he says it does.  I mean, shit, if it really has no sugar and no calories, im gonna be putting this on _everything_.  Chocolate syrup on chicken, chocolate syrup on sweet potatos, chocolate syrup on brown rice, chocolate syrup on tuna...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

I've tried the Walden Farm maple syrup.    I hated it.  It was so fake tasting and just plain gross.  I don't know about the chocolate.  I do like their salad dressings though   Now those are good.  I tried some today


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> And wtf do you mean holding?





			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> and you're planning on visiting sydney? australian customs won't let you thru. being more substance than beast. they do urine tests, you know.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Oh, forgot to mention... i had a cup of that carb countdown chocolate milk with my first meal this AM. Holy christ, that stuff is _GOOD_! I think its the closest thing to a mouth orgasm ive ever felt. Half the fat, a tenth of the carbs, twice the protein, and its still thick, creamy, and delicious. Im thinking i shouldnt have bought it now, though... because i cant have any more, and its just sitting there in my fridge now.


Try the yogurt...mmmmm....


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL PM 

 Jodi, im gonna try and run up to the whole foods near me tonight. Hopefully they have some. Man... i cant wait. LOL I know you said the maple tastes bad, but who the hell uses maple syrup on anything but pancakes anyway? And its not like i eat those a whole lot. So theres still hope for the chocolate... mmm... sweet, sweet chocolatey goodness.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

I use sugar free maple syrup on my oatmeal.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

got pics?  



> Oh, forgot to mention... i had a cup of that carb countdown chocolate milk with my first meal this AM. Holy christ, that stuff is GOOD! I think its the closest thing to a mouth orgasm ive ever felt. Half the fat, a tenth of the carbs, twice the protein, and its still thick, creamy, and delicious. Im thinking i shouldnt have bought it now, though... because i cant have any more, and its just sitting there in my fridge now.



I just tried it as well for the first time this weekend... MMMM MMMMM yumm!!!!!!  Now I just wish they sold it here in Canada.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Dammit, even Whole Foods didnt have any of that zero calorie syrup.  WTF! 

 And trust me, Jen, if you want to keep that milk down... you _don't_ want to see my pics.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Post the pics!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

The day you get back in the gym i'll post pics.  i.e., never


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Dammit, even Whole Foods didnt have any of that zero calorie syrup.  WTF!
> QUOTE]
> Trust me, all those s/f syrups aren't really worth it. It basically tastes like watered down Splenda. Now that CarbCountdown 2% choc. milk...  ...damn addictive shit.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Dammit.  It cant be _that_ bad.  I mean, its CALORIE FREE!  And it attempts to taste like chocolate!  If its watery that means i can just drink it instead of water.  I mean, this could be a diet revolution for me. 

 I just need to find some...


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

I just tried the Walden Farms supposedly calorie free chocolate dip today. It initially tastes good, but then leaves a funny aftertaste. Lol, if you want watery flavoring, try DaVinci's s/f syrups. All sorts of flavors. Not too bad. I used to add a bit to my protein shakes for some flavor, before I found BSL flavor packets. 

LOL, that reminds me of some post of a colon cleanse/fast diet or whatever the hell someone posted. It consisted of an occassionally apple and water mixed with maple syrup...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Ewww.  My colon gets cleansed pretty well after every high carb day. :/


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Ewww.  My colon gets cleansed pretty well after every high carb day. :/


  Gotta love that fiber...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Training for 8/11:  Quads/Grip

*Squats*
 205lbx1
 235lbx1
 255lbx1
 260lbx0
 225lbx1

*Leg press*
 580lbx8
 580lbx6
 580lbx4.5

*Hacks*
 180lbx4
 180lbx4
 180lbx4

*---

 Wrist curls*
 95lbx10
 115lbx10
 115lbx7.5
 115lbx6

 ---

 Blarg.  RI's were really long for quads, around 240s.  My legs are so damn pitiful.  I just wanted to see what my squat max was, and obviously its not much.  After i failed at 260, even 225 felt heavy as shit... i had planned to get a few reps with it at least.  Leg press felt good, wasnt expecting the reps to be so high... but it was probably because i was just doing singles on the squats.

 Grip is about the only thing im happy about... its going up consistently every time i work it.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Mono.. What do you think of Par's decision to stop M&M?

Also have you read his "good life" thread?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice squats btw.  You will get there, keep at it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mono.. What do you think of Par's decision to stop M&M?
> 
> Also have you read his "good life" thread?




he is stopping m&m????  Why??  


I agree, nice squats MONO.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Mono.. What do you think of Par's decision to stop M&M?
> 
> Also have you read his "good life" thread?


 I think its bullshit.  He's either kidding, or just being really fucking _emo_.

 If M&M was gone, Avant would turn into just another fitness board with a "science" forum.  I'd argue that M&M is what has made Avant so successful, not their products.  The products success is a result of M&M's success.

 I mean, to a newbie or a lurker, when you first come upon that magazine, you get this feeling of accomplishment -- its like 'fuck man, finally.  a community instead of a commodity.'

 I know Avant has been taking some heat for the latest issue, and i say its all fucking warranted.  The articles were all dumbed down.  Even Loki's article seemed stupified to some extent.  What made the old Mind and Muscle so fucking fantastic was that even if you had no goddamn idea what was being said, it drove you to _try_ to understand it.  The passion the authors had reverberated through the article, and lit a fire under the readers ass to try and become a more intelligent consumer.  It makes the reader want to elevate themselves to that higher level when they see how exciting it is for those who _do_ understand the material.

 With the latest issue, youve got a couple articles that are really just garbage, another that would have been better off as a thread, and maybe one good candidate for the magazine.  I think the problem the Avant guys are wrestling with is overexposure.  They began as the underdogs, and theyve become the topdogs.  A decision needs to be made on their future - are they going to "sell out" and turn into a t-mag?  Or are they going to tell all these newbies to fuck off, kick out board members who dont contribute shit, and keep their company and their community as a small but extremely knowledgable and trusted source of information?  Right now, there is no direction... the community is wafting around being pulled in whichever way the majority takes it.  That approach is the worst of all, since you alienate both the nerds and the newbs.

 Par says he's having trouble dealing with lifes purpose... and i have to say, thats probably the stupidest thing ive ever heard him say.  I'll probably end up regretting this, but i say to that -- Fuck off, you incoherent shit-for-brains.  99.9% of the people on this planet will realize at one point in their lives that theyre going to die... and theyll wrestle with thoughts of "whats the point?  if im a king or a peasent ill still be dead in 80 years."  In one post i think he said something to the effect of "why chase intellectual highs when i can achieve chemical highs so much easier?"  The mere fact that someone has to ask that question and doesnt just act on it should be obvious enough.  The difference is giving in to your bodys primordial bullshit or having the mental perseverence to ignore it, and live your life as you see fit.  Perhaps ignorance is bliss, but before that first rock of crack enters your brain, your last thought is going to be how life managed to beat you, but not the other 6 billion people on the planet.

 Well shit, that turned into quite a fucking psychopathic rant.  Good thing i dont post on avant.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2004)

that, dear mono, was freaking awesome (your post)


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice little Rant Mono 

It was a joke BTW, at least the mag being scrapped was


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

How do you do wrist curls?  with Barbell/ dumbell

 Congrats on your lifts look good!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Training for 8/12:  Back/Calves/Abs

*DB row style b*
 75lbx10/8 (right/left)
 80lbx6/5
 80lbx5/4

*Pulldown*
 190lbx5
 190lbx4
 190lbx3

*DB pullovers*
 80lbx6
 80lbx6
 80lbx4.5

*---

 Unilateral standing calf raise*
 45lbx7/6
 45lbx6/5

 ---

*Cable crunch*
 150lbx12
 150lbx12
 150lbx10

 ---

 RI's were ~120s.  Strength is down a bit.  Was gonna keep the reps higher, but after that first set, i knew i wasnt gonna be doing much good in that rep range.  I suppose ill try to keep reps lower throughout PCT.

 Uni calf raises are hard as shit, i cant believe how much harder they are than bilateral raises.  I can do like 250lbs with 2 legs... and can barely rep with 45lbs with 1 leg.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> How do you do wrist curls?  with Barbell/ dumbell
> 
> Congrats on your lifts look good!


 Wrist curls are done with a BB.  Pick up the BB with two hands behind your body.  Hold the BB with the tips of your fingers.  Then pull the bar up with your fingers, continuing to pull by contracting your forearm and bending your wrist, bringing the bar as high as possible.  Then let the bar back down to your fingers and repeat.

 There's a couple different variations on them, too.  i.e. you can kneel in front of a bench, placing the top of your wrists against the top of the pad with your hands hanging over the opposite side of the bench.  Hold a BB in that position, and curl the bar towards you.  Then you can do curls in the opposite direction, working the "top" of your forearm (sorry, i dont know the name of the muscle  ).

 I suppose you could do them with a DB too... although ive never tried.  But really, as long as you can feel a good contraction in your forearm, its all good.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I think its bullshit.  He's either kidding, or just being really fucking _emo_.
> 
> If M&M was gone, Avant would turn into just another fitness board with a "science" forum.  I'd argue that M&M is what has made Avant so successful, not their products.  The products success is a result of M&M's success.
> 
> ...





Roid Rage?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey screw you!  If anything its PMS... im post cycle, remember?


----------



## carbchick (Aug 13, 2004)

enjoyable avant rant. Post there, it'll be fun   I haven't enjoyed the board so much since Dante stopped posting. also I enjoyed the sniping that went on ... it's got a bit tame of late. Serious. however, as one of those members who contributes v little to the board, I should shut the fuck up. 
oh, and a propos of nothing, I WANT A CIGARETTE AND I WANT TO WORK OUT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I think its bullshit.  He's either kidding, or just being really fucking _emo_.
> 
> If M&M was gone, Avant would turn into just another fitness board with a "science" forum.  I'd argue that M&M is what has made Avant so successful, not their products.  The products success is a result of M&M's success.
> 
> ...


But tell us how you _really_ feel Mono.  It's not good to keep it bottled up inside.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

lmao, nah, no more ranting. 

 Anyway, i forgot to mention that i bumped up my atomoxetine to 120mg/ed a few days ago.  I swear i remember reading in the clinical studies that it didnt do shit for ADD above 100mg, but i figured what the hell.  But... i think im just gonna come off it completely now.  It hasnt helped the ADD at all, and the side effects are incredibly pronounced at this dose.  Im getting prostate problems, achy joints (although that could just be the tamoxifen), etc.

 I got a script for adderall.  Shrink tried to get me on the extended release stuff, but i said fuck that.  I dont even want to take this shit more than once or twice a week.  He thinks i should be dosing it 2x daily for months, though.  Yeah, great thinking doc, get me hooked on speed.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

For extra fun, snort it!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

I plan on grinding half a bottle so i can take bumps during class.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> But tell us how you _really_ feel Mono.  It's not good to keep it bottled up inside.


I was just poking fun at you Mono (an old people's term).  In all honesty, in that 'rant', it became obvious to me what an intelligent, well spoken person you are.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL, are you kidding?  Normally people tell me to stfu and control my verbal diarrhea.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was just poking fun at you Mono (an old people's term).  In all honesty, in that 'rant', it became obvious to me what an intelligent, well spoken person you are.



I agree, I was thinking the same thing as I read it.  Mono can write a damn good speech.  Also, in the political/election thread he had some really nicely written posts.  I think you have a talent for writing things like this.  How is your public speaking?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

I hear there's an opening in New Jersey .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I hear there's an opening in New Jersey .


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree, I was thinking the same thing as I read it. Mono can write a damn good speech. Also, in the political/election thread he had some really nicely written posts. I think you have a talent for writing things like this. How is your public speaking?


 i did? 

 and my public speaking is fine if i know what im talking about.  if i have to read something, though, or im unprepared... im like a deer in headlights.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

Well, no gym today.  Would normally be doing hams/abs/calves/grip or something like that... but 2 hours of sleep and about 12 corona's put an end to that idea.  Wasnt planning on gettin shit-faced, but i had one _fine_ girl and her friend chasing my package all night.  I figured one 12 hour break from the diet wouldnt hurt. 

 Oh, and mikes hard lime-ade is the best fucking drink ever.  I had like 4 of those in a row.  Fuckin' _damn_ tasty motherfuckers.  Almost addicting.  Much better than the lemonade.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

> Well, no gym today. Would normally be doing hams/abs/calves/grip or something like that... but 2 hours of sleep and about 12 corona's put an end to that idea. Wasnt planning on gettin shit-faced, but i had one fine girl and her friend chasing my package all night. I figured one 12 hour break from the diet wouldnt hurt.



   OMG WHERE IS MONO AND WHAT DID YOU DO WITH HIM????  he's living up life a little! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeehoooooooooooieeeeeeee!! 

Corona's.. awesome choice. Best beer there is!  .... so.... did you get anything from those 2 fine girls.. hah


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2004)

You went out of the house?   ...like I'm one to talk..


----------



## Monolith (Aug 14, 2004)

lmao, yeah, i got dragged away from my chicken 

   and those 2 girls gave me something i thought only happened in movies...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao, yeah, i got dragged away from my chicken
> 
> and those 2 girls gave me something i thought only happened in movies...



   WAY TO GO MONO  !!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I hear there's an opening in New Jersey .




Mono would fit the bill perfectly.....GAY


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

Was gonna go hit the gym today, on whats normally a rest day, but my shoulder was hurting me quite a bit when i woke up this morning.  Just rotating it forward gave a pretty sharp pain.  I think i might have reaggravated the injury.

 Went to the air show here instead.  It was pretty good, saw some damn cool aircraft.  No lines, too.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Mono would fit the bill perfectly.....GAY


 

 anyway, im far too ethical to be a politician.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe it is time to get the choulder checked out?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe it is time to get the choulder checked out?


 well i went to the doc back when it first started, and she agreed that it was probably just some tendonitis/bursitis.  it pretty much went away untill just a couple days ago.  i think i might have drunkenly banged it up or something friday night, because i dont think it was bothering me before then.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> well i went to the doc back when it first started, and she agreed that it was probably just some tendonitis/bursitis.  it pretty much went away untill just a couple days ago.  i think i might have drunkenly banged it up or something friday night, because i dont think it was bothering me before then.



Was that the only thing you "banged" on Friday ??


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

haha

 well, it feels fine this morning.  todays chest/bi's... so hopefully i can get through it without ripping tendon from bone.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Was that the only thing you "banged" on Friday ??




Go Mono


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

lmao.  yeah, i think i just lucked out.  that stuff never happens to me. 

 anyway, i was testing out the adderall/amphetamine yesterday.  took 10mg (orally, PM  ) and didnt notice squat.  Took another 10mg about 2 hours later, still nothing.  Only thing i noticed was that i actually got _hungrier _after taking it... which is bizarre, because i'd expect the exact opposite.  Could have just been a fluke. 

 Took another 10mg this morning as a last chance to see if i can get anything goin' on at this dose.  If not ill prolly just stash the rest of it untill i can get enough to try a higher dose.  I've only got like 60 tabs of this stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

Training for 8/16:  Chest/Biceps/Abs/Calves

*BB flat bench*
 175lbx7
 175lbx5
 175lbx4

*BB decline*
 185lbx6
 185lbx6

*DB incline*
 60lbx6
 60lbx6
 60lbx5

 ---

*Preacher curl*
 75lbx10
 75lbx10
 75lbx6

*Incline DB curl*
 25lbx8
 25lbx8/7
 20lbx9

*BB curl*
 55lbx10
 55lbx8

 ---

*Cable crunch*
 150lbx12
 150lbx12
 150lbx10

 ---

*Standing calf raise*
 90lbx20
 90lbx15

 ---

 RI's were 90-120s.  Chest strength stayed about the same.  God damn, though... im still not gettin' this new style.  I'm bringing the bar basically to the top of my abdomen, with a wide grip, keeping the elbows tucked in.  The movement feels more "solid" if that makes any sense, but im much weaker vs. keeping my elbows flared more and bringing the bar to the lower pecs.

 Biceps had some nice increases.  Gained a rep here and there.  Interesting but not totally suprising considering how i thought my PCT might go.  I also had some freaky vascularity in my forearms today... unlike anything i had while on cycle.  I'm assuming its just water loss from the nolva. 

 Just did some quick sets for abs and calves to make up for Saturdays missed w/o.  I'll hit the hams with quads tomorrow.  I'm probably going to miss hams again next week too as im gonna be gone for the weekend.

 Forgot to take my stats this morning.  I dont think i look any leaner in the mirror, though.  Mid-day i taped my right bicep just for the hell of it, and i think it was around 16.2" or so... so really not much of a change from last week considering all the carbs i ate in the AM.

 Adderall didnt do shit again this morning.  Oh well.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

> The movement feels more "solid" if that makes any sense, but im much weaker vs. keeping my elbows flared more and bringing the bar to the lower pecs.



you tris need to catch up thats all.  Work on lock outs and tricep exercises to get that push from them that you need.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you tris need to catch up thats all. Work on lock outs and tricep exercises to get that push from them that you need.


 I've never done lockouts... i think i'll give em a try this week though.  Any idea how high i should set the pins above my chest?  And any other tri exercises you'd suggest?  I've been doing a lot of CG bench lately followed up with JM presses and dips.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

set it high enough that you can jut lock out, arms slightly above a 90 degree angle.  Floor presses are good too.  Bottom position bench presses with help with your drive from the bottom of the lift also.  CG,JM and dips are all good.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

Training for 8/17:  Quads/Hams

*Squats*
 235lbx3
 235lbx3

*Leg press*
 600lbx8
 600lbx5
 600lbx4

*---

 SLDL*
 275lbx4
 275lbx3
 275lbx3

 ---

 RI's were 3-4 minutes... although a couple were longer than that, since one guy wouldnt stop talking to me, even as i was squatting.  Strength is up nicely.  Only managed 235lbx3x1.5 a couple weeks ago... got 3x3 this week.  Was gonna do another set, but i wanted to get away from the fuckass who kept talking.  Hopped on the leg press, and bumped it up 20lbs.  First set i got the same reps as last week.  Lost a rep on the next 2... but not bad considering the weight increase.  SLDL's were blah.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Training for 8/17:  Quads/Hams
> 
> *Squats*
> 235lbx3
> ...




Nice weights Mono!!   

Invest in some headphones to keep the big mouths away!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Or grow some balls, and tell them to shut their fucking mouth! 

Maybe snorting your adderall would get you hyped enough?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

lmao... i cant stand headphones.  id sweat all over them and electrocute myself. 

 and i might tell them to shut their mouth if they werent so freakishly strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

You said the SLDL's were blah, but if done correctly, I'd say they were very impressive.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

Eh... its weird, i can DL (conventional and stiff) a lot more than the rest of my lifts comparatively.  I think its because im so tall.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 18, 2004)

No gym today.  No carb day.

 So, since ive stopped the atomoxetine, ive noticed that my hunger is extremely pronounced.  I was looking through a book or two briefly, and i guess epinepherine is good at blunting hunger, but not in a good way (too complicated for my dumbass to try and explain).

 Also, if anyones interested... "Why Zebras Dont Get Ulcers" is a friggin awesome book on the stress response and what goes on in the body.  Someone over at Avant recommended it in a thread a few months back, and its well worth buying.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 22, 2004)

Was on vaca for the past few days.  Was gonna stay away longer, but i felt guilty about my diet. 

 Past few days havent been too bad... but craploads of lobster rolls, bread, etc.  I was thinking of changing up the CC cycle this week, because tomorrow's a scheduled high day... and i had nearly a continuous insulin spike for the past few days.  But i figure i should just stick it out, since im probably going to do a 4-6 week "bulk" soon.  It'll get me used to all the eating, i suppose.  (Bullshit aside, im just not quite ready to go back to a strict diet, so im hoping the high carb day will ease my sugar withdrawals.)


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

Glad you had a nice lil vacation  Im also sure your body THANKED YOU for feeding it something different for a few days  

so whens the bulk start?  

WHEN DO WE GET PICS!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

Jen, Mono told me he can see his abs now.  Keep bugging him


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

*MONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1* ABS?????????    WAHOIEEEEEEEEEEEE ............................































now prove it  ............................... p.l.e.a.s.e.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

rofl, no i didnt.  abs are a good decade away.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

Stats for 8/23:

 Stomach - 38"
 Right arm - 16"
 Left arm - 15.8"
 Right quad - 25"
 Left quad - 24.7"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 221.5lbs

 Havent taken measurements for the past 2 weeks, and diet during that period hasnt been stellar.  Had some alcohol a week and a half ago, and the past several days havent exactly been clean.  Weight is up a pound from 8/9.  Suprisingly, the gut is down by a fraction.  Other measurements are roughly the same.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

Lookin' good mono.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

Training for 8/23:  Chest/Biceps

*DB flat*
 80lbx5
 80lbx4
 80lbx3

*DB incline*
 70lbx4
 70lbx5
 70lbx5

*BB decline*
 140lbx5
 140lbx4
 140lbx4

 ---

*Preacher curl*
 80lbx9.5
 80lbx6
 80lbx5

*Incline DB curl*
 25lbx8
 25lbx8
 25lbx7

 ---

 Havent done flat DB presses in a long while.  Strength hasnt changed too much, though.  Maybe a little weaker.  Bicep strength is about the same as last week.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Had some alcohol a week and a half ago



Steady there. Rocker.  
what diet are you following, is it carbcycling and how has it not been stellar? 
as I'm sure you're aware, inches beat poundage every time


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

> rofl, no i didnt. abs are a good decade away.



so  I dont think so.... theyll come sooner then you think Im sure. They're like magic, one day youll wake up and be like OH MY DEAR GOD, I have abs!   

Nice db presses!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh hell lol. I never thought in my life that I would have abs. I take after my dad with lean legs and a gut. If I can get abs, you can Mono.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey, dont lie Jon.. 

Nice presses too.

"Project Snapper" is pissing me off.. I need a bigger engine


----------



## Monolith (Aug 24, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Steady there. Rocker.
> what diet are you following, is it carbcycling and how has it not been stellar?
> as I'm sure you're aware, inches beat poundage every time


 Its carb cycling... and its been good to me.  Its very easy to stick with, but the results arent quite as dramatic as other types of cuts (for me, anyway).  It's good for a recomp.

 And ive said it before, but you have quite a way with words.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 24, 2004)

and thanks for the encouragement, guys... maybe im being a bit pessimistic.  only 9 years untill abs, maybe? 

 PM... are there rules as to the size of tractor?  use an old international... one of the farm tractors with those bigass wheels.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 24, 2004)

Training for 8/25:  Quads/Grip

*Squats
*5 warmup sets
 245lbx2
 245lbx2
 250lbx1

*Leg press*
 600lbx5.5
 600lbx3
 600lbx2

 ---

*Wrist curl*
 115lbx10
 115lbx8
 115lbx6

 ---

 Squats were alright.  I think im gonna do 2 or 3 more weeks of low rep stuff before i go back to high rep.  Im really enjoying this low rep high weight style for legs.  I had a feeling my form was screwy last week on the leg press, and i was right.  Lost a few reps, but i made sure i was bringing the sled all the way down (i think i was cheating a bit last week).  Grip strength felt really good, especially considering i havent directly trained it for a week and a half.  Was gonna hit abs today but ran out of time.  Havent hit them in a few days either... same with calves... stupid vacation.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's a little bit of motivation for everyone:


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Cant afford a big tractor.  Squats lookin good too.

About that pic... If my chest was that big, I could do that too


----------



## carbchick (Aug 25, 2004)

are those dbs inflatables?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 26, 2004)

Training for 8/26:  Back/Traps/Calves/Abs

*Chins*
 bwx4

*BB row*
 185lbx6
 185lbx6
 185lbx5

*T-bar row*
 145lbx9
 145lbx7
 145lbx7
 *do i include the weight of the bar with these or what?

*DB pullover*
 80lbx6
 80lbx4

 ---

*BB shrugs*
 225lbx10
 245lbx10
 265lbx9
 265lbx9
 265lbx6

 ---

*Standing calf raise*
 180lbx10
 180lbx10
 180lbx8

*---

 Cable crunch*
 80lbx15
 80lbx15
 80lbx15

 ---

 Felt good to do BB rows... hadnt done them in a long time.  I finally did real t-bar rows, without using some weird fucking Hammer contraption.  They felt really good, i like 'em a lot.  Pullovers were blah.  Shrugs felt good considering i havent trained them in 2 weeks.  Calfs and abs were nothing special.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 26, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> are those dbs inflatables?


 i think its just a photoshop.  why, you want some?


----------



## carbchick (Aug 26, 2004)

tempting offer but no ta, I'd rather get pipes like that Colette woman in TP's thread:


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice workout Mono.  Where is the avi/sig combo?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2004)

Mono - it looks like you are getting stronger everytime I look in here!!

Good job


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

PM, i got bored with it.  Besides, if you decide to put a flaming kerry in your profile, i wont mind. 

 Thanks YM.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Training for 8/27:  Shoulders/Triceps

*Standing bb mil press*
 115lbx3
 115lbx3
 115lbx3

*DB front raise*
 25lbx5
 25lbx4
 25lbx9
 *stiff as a board first 2 sets, allowed myself a tiny bit of swing on the last set

*Reverse pec dec*
 90lbx6
 90lbx4.5
 90lbx4

*---

 CG bb press*
 165lbx4
 165lbx4
 165lbx3

*JM press*
 75lbx6
 75lbx6
 75lbx6

*Dips*
 bwx9
 bwx6

 ---

 Felt good today.  Fairly long RI's... 120-180s.  Strength was up on just about everything, although its a little hard to tell because rep ranges and RI's are diff.  Overall i was pleased, though.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 27, 2004)

dear god you're pressing what is virtually my bodyweight on militaries.   that's about 57% of your b/w, yes? so that's like me pressing 70lb: how effing ridiculous. best I've ever managed was 50lb for 1.5 reps. it's shoulders today though so I'll go for the 70 ... why not. 
on the efexor, do you notice better sleeping patterns? I'm having awesome sleeps, like 9 or 10 hours, amazing. I've been plagued with insomnia for the past 2 years. I get more sleep now in one night than I used to get in 3.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

haha, when you put it like that, it actually looks pretty good.  you should be in the marketing field.  either that or a used car salesperson. 

 with the effexor, i actually noticed some mild sleep disruption at first.  it went away within a week or two, though.  but these drugs can really effect people in completely different ways depending on how they're wired.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 28, 2004)

Training for 8/28:  Hams/Calves/Abs

*SLDL*
 295lbx4
 295lbx3
 295lbx3 (straps last set)

*Standing calf raise*
 180lbx10
 180lbx10
 180lbx9

*Weighted decline crunch*
 25lbx10
 25lbx10
 25lbx10

*Cable crunch*
 100lbx12
 100lbx12
 100lbx12

 ---

 Today felt really good.  SLDL's were awesome.  Last time i did em, like a week and a half ago, i only managed 275lb for the same reps and had to use straps for every set.  This week i added 20lbs, got the same reps, and only had to use straps for the last set.  Only major difference is that i had squatted before doing SLDL's last time, and i was fresh this time.  Still, im pretty happy with it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

nice SLDLs!!  You are really getting up there.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn Mono,  Killer SLDL's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Damn Mono,  Killer SLDL's



Ditto!!!  Good job!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn nice SLDL's!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

heh, thanks guys.  I just wish my squat was comparable.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> heh, thanks guys.  I just wish my squat was comparable.




some day young one, some day.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Training for 8/30:  Chest/Biceps/Grip

*DB flat press*
 90lbx3
 90lbx2
 90lbx3

*DB incline press*
 80lbx3
 80lbx0
 80lbx0
 ...
 70lbx3

*Decline BB press*
 205lbx4

 ---

*BB curl*
 85lbx6
 85lbx6
 85lbx5

*Incline DB curl*
 40lbx4
 40lbx2
 30lbx7

 ---

*Wrist curl*
 95lbx8
 135lbx5
 135lbx4

 ---

 God damn.  RI's were long, 180-240s.  Strength suprised the fucking shit out of me.  Seriously.  Almost everything was through the goddamn rough compared to previous weeks.  On flat DB press, i did 80'sx5x4x3 last week.  This week i got 90lbx3x2x3.  I would have nailed 3x3x3 but i screwed up the kickback.  Still, i was pretty pumped about it.  I've never pressed the 90's before.  Incline's kind of sucked, but i wasnt too mad about it.  The 80's for 3 felt good... but after that i just couldnt kick the fuckin things up correctly.  Plus my shoulder was starting to grief me.  I just said fuck it, did a quick set with the 70s (which actually felt kinda heavy at that point) and moved on.  Last week on the decline i went 185lbx5x4x4.  This week i bumped it 20lbs and still got 4 reps.  I felt like i could have gotten another set of the same reps, but i was startin to run late and just moved on to bi's.

 Last time i started with bb curls i did 65lbx10x7x5.5 with a little body english.  This week i got 85lbx6x6x5 using absolutely no momentum.  Incline curls were a little crappy, but whatever.  Not a huge increase for most people, but for my typically agonizingly slow gains, i was happy.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Stats for 8/30:

 Stomach - 38"
 Right arm - 16.15"
 Left arm - 16"
 Right quad - 25.4"
 Left quad - 24.8"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 219lbs

 ---

 Weight is down 2.5lbs from last week.  I felt pretty dry, though.  Gut was down a hair.  Arms were up about 1/5th.  Legs were up a bit.  Neck stayed the same (as it has for the past 2.5 months).  BF is somewhere around 16%.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

Things are looking really good.  Strength up, weight down   What has changed that could be a contributing factor for these results?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

Im thinking that his little "cheat and vacation" is responsible perhaps for the boost in progress?  Nevertheless, things are going great Mono!! 

Killer SLDLs btw!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Things are looking really good.  Strength up, weight down   What has changed that could be a contributing factor for these results?



His recent vacation with a bunch of "non diet" eating?  That would be my guess.  When does the mini bulk start again?

Everything is looking awesome brother.

EDIT: Shit, i need to read ALL the posts before I reply... Damn, I agree with AJ I guess.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

I suppose it could be the couple days of somewhat less than strict eating... although i really wasnt _that_ bad.  I think my biggest weakness was peanut butter.  I went through an entire loaf of whole grain bread and a whole tub of natty pb in about 4 days. 

 I'm thinking it might have more to do with this PCT.  I had a hunch that it might be exceptionally anabolic for me, beyond the norm, and its worked out that way.  TBH, (although i havent gone back and looked to make sure) it feels as though im having better success now than i was while using the M4OHN.  I mean, last week and the week before that felt pretty good as well.  This is gonna be my last week of PCT, though, and maybe a week or two after that im gonna give a short bulk a try... so we'll see how just eating a lot compares.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Stats for 8/30:
> 
> Stomach - 38"
> Right arm - 16.15"
> ...



Congrats!!!   You finally made it under 220!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!   You finally made it under 220!!


 Yeah, not like its gonna stay there though.  $10 says next week im back above it.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I suppose it could be the couple days of somewhat less than strict eating... although i really wasnt _that_ bad.  I think my biggest weakness was peanut butter.  I went through an entire loaf of whole grain bread and a whole tub of natty pb in about 4 days.


 
pfft! in 4 days? Amateur   



> im gonna give a short bulk a try... so we'll see how just eating a lot compares.



it will do it for ya. go on, you know you can. maybe I'll also have the guts. if you show the way.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> maybe I'll also have the guts. if you show the way.


 you first?


----------



## carbchick (Aug 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> you first?



I believe I asked YOU first.
(no pressure, tho)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Yeah, not like its gonna stay there though.  $10 says next week im back above it.



That's not a good bet for me since YOU CAN CONTROL IT!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 31, 2004)

Training for 8/31:  Quads/Calves/Abs

*Squats*
 255lbx2
 255lbx2
 255lbx0
 225lbx3

*Hacks*
 180lbx6
 200lbx6
 200lbx4
 200lbx3

 ---

*Standing calf raise*
 190lbx10
 190lbx9
 190lbx7

 ---

*Decline situp*
 bwx15
 bw+10x10
 bw+25x8
 bw+45x10
 bw+45x6
 bw+45x3

 ---

 Eh, ok day.  RI's were long again, 180-240s.  I bumped my squats 10lbs from last week and got the same number of reps.  Form was a little shaky on the second set, but good enough to count.  I was gonna try for at least a final single with 255, but as i was descending i tweaked something in my hips.  Lost my concentration completely.  I kept control of the weight, but it was too late... bar wasnt gonna go back up.

 Hacks were nothing special.  Calves were alright, theyre slowly improving.  Decline situps were fun.  First time i had done them with much added weight.  That 45lb plate is a bitch to hold on to, though.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice squats!  Dont you love the sound of a dumped bar?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> Dont you love the sound of a dumped bar?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 31, 2004)

I didnt dump it, thank you very much, just set it down on the pins.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 31, 2004)

Whoa.  I was just lookin back over my log, and on 8/9 my 1RM max for squats was 255lbs.  Today i got it for 2 sets of 2...

 Oh man, if i can get to a 315 squat this year, i'd be fucking ecstatic.  At the beginning of this year i could barely do 135.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

OMG there is actually determination and excitement in your tone.  Nice change.  Go Mono!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

Good job Mono!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Whoa.  I was just lookin back over my log, and on 8/9 my 1RM max for squats was 255lbs.  Today i got it for 2 sets of 2...
> 
> Oh man, if i can get to a 315 squat this year, i'd be fucking ecstatic.  At the beginning of this year i could barely do 135.



Just plan on adding 15 pounds a month to your squat max for the next 4 months and you WILL hit 315!!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG there is actually determination and excitement in your tone.  Nice change.  Go Mono!


 LOL

 Maybe my self-medicating is finally working?


----------



## Monolith (Sep 1, 2004)

No carb day.  Normally it'd be a day off, but i went into the gym anyway.  I wanted to give some of the olympic lifts a try.  I had an appointment with one of the trainers at my gym, because he wanted to try and learn them too (he knows the clean and jerk, not the snatch).

 God damn, the snatch is a FUN lift!  My technique is crap, but it got better throughout the hour or so i was playing with it.  My legs were annoying me though, because they stopped wanting to work pretty quickly (i shouldnt have gone so heavy with squats yesterday).  It was more or less a clean cardio session.

 I think im gonna drive up to Mt. Monadnock tomorrow morning for a hike, but when i get back, if i have time, im gonna head into the gym to practice technique again.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Who are you going hiking with?


----------



## Monolith (Sep 1, 2004)

Myself.  lol

 I just thought of doing it spontaneously... i doubt any of my friends would be able to take the time off so soon.  Besides, most of them hate the wilderness.  lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool.  Do you have a camera?  take some pics.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> No carb day.  Normally it'd be a day off, but i went into the gym anyway.  I wanted to give some of the olympic lifts a try.  I had an appointment with one of the trainers at my gym, because he wanted to try and learn them too (he knows the clean and jerk, not the snatch).
> 
> God damn, the snatch is a FUN lift!  My technique is crap, but it got better throughout the hour or so i was playing with it.  My legs were annoying me though, because they stopped wanting to work pretty quickly (i shouldnt have gone so heavy with squats yesterday).  It was more or less a clean cardio session.
> 
> I think im gonna drive up to Mt. Monadnock tomorrow morning for a hike, but when i get back, if i have time, im gonna head into the gym to practice technique again.


Mt. Monadnock is alot of fun to hike.  I've done it many a time   Relatively easy but still a good workout and the scenery is beautiful.  Have fun and enjoy it before all the leaf peepers start taking over


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2004)

Shit it has been such a shitty summer.  Leaves are already changing colours and falling off the trees.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 2, 2004)

you practise the snatch for kicks. you hike alone. are you my twin?


----------



## Monolith (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mt. Monadnock is alot of fun to hike.  I've done it many a time  Relatively easy but still a good workout and the scenery is beautiful. Have fun and enjoy it before all the leaf peepers start taking over


 So i got up at 5am... didnt get on the road till 7:30 though. 

 Traffic was fairly light, and the park was easy to find.  I think it was only 1.5-2 hours each way.  I was expecting the parking lot to be stuffed with cars by the time i got there at 9:30, but there were only half a dozen.  I took the Spellman trail, which was supposedly the most difficult trail on the mountain.  It made me huff, but it wasnt too bad.  The steepest part was maybe 50 degrees?  It was great though, because its an "out of the way" trail, meaning there weren't any other people on it.

 I packed a couple meals of chicken and brown rice (I KNOW, I KNOW) and stopped once midway and at the top to eat.  Meals were spaced a little closer in an effort to keep all the fucking cardio from doing any damage.  The view was awesome.  It was a really clear day.  There were quite a few people at the top the whole time though... about 15 people coming and going.  A couple light planes buzzed us.  lol.  I only brought a little over a liter of water (planned on getting more at the camp store, but it was closed).  I was rationing my water fairly well, but then i came upon a stream trickling down the mountain.  I was a little hesitant at first... but the water looked clear and didnt smell, so i tried it.  Tasted alright, so i refilled my bottle with it.  lol

 Further up the trail i kept crisscrossing the stream.  I just assumed that since the water was running downhill from up on an undeveloped mountain, it'd be fairly clean (and i wouldnt have the shits within 10 minutes).  Luckily my guess was correct, since i drank about 2 liters of the stuff and i feel fine.

 Legs were slightly tender by the time i got back to the parking lot.  I dont think im going to do hams this week.  I'm still gonna go in and practice some snatch's on saturday.  Oh, and i think squats from now on (on squat day) will be done as overhead squats.  I'm pretty solid already (as far as getting the weight overhead and being stable with it), but thats just with the bar... lol.  I need to get used to some more weight.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, i hear that, Iain... it always goes by way too fast.  I despise winter. 



			
				carbchick said:
			
		

> you practise the snatch for kicks. you hike alone. are you my twin?


 Perhaps...

 Here's the true test:  Do you own the DVD set of Star Trek: The Next Generation?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

That sounds like SUCH a wonderful day!!!  mm mountain water!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Here's the true test:  Do you own the DVD set of Star Trek: The Next Generation?



nope (phew!) just tell me you don't own the complete DVD set of Sopranos, w. directors' commentaries, and I can rest full easy


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

So yesterday, after feeling like i burned 8 million calories, and out of utter derision for cardio, i rewarded myself with some sugar.  Make that _lots_ of sugar.  I had two warm peanut butter cookies (with slightly melted chocolate chips on top).  That was followed up with a package of reese's pieces.  Then i had a small milky way bar.  

 I'm also going to start slowly increasing cals.  First step is going to be replacing a "no" day with a "low" day.  Might start doing a post w/o spike, and/or using a during w/o drink.  I'd like to be able to comfortably (i.e. psychologically) work out past an hour/hour and a half.

 Oh, and the Exorcist prequel is a fucking horrible movie.  Don't waste your money or your time.  It feels like the director just graduated from the local community college drama department, and the writer just graduated from alcoholics anonymous.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

Training for 9/3:  Snatch practice/Shoulders/Triceps

 Did about 1.5 hours of practicing form for the snatch as well as trying to increase the weight on the overhead squat.  Holding the weight steady is a bitch!!  I wish my arms werent so friggin long.  At one point i just had 95lbs over my head, but as i was standing up, i guess my back was too fatigued, and the weight fell forward.  It nailed me in the shin, ripping off a big line of skin.

 Anyway, for shoulders i just did a couple sets of standing bb militaries since they were already pretty worn out.  Then i just did like 3 sets of dips for my tri's.  I was in the gym about two hours.  I had a during w/o shake with me w/ some malto/dex.

 I'm thinking i might take tomorrow off, im still pretty sore.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 3, 2004)

so the sugar monster bit ya.   but only a little bite. 
What's your plan with the carb cycling then, now? how many no, lo, hi days in your cycle? also do you track cals every day, even on the hi carb days? 

way to go with the overhead squats. I like em too but overhead weight is so paltry they don't give me much of a leg workout. good for balance though: Or for finding out how little balance you have


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Oh, and the Exorcist prequel is a fucking horrible movie.  Don't waste your money or your time.  It feels like the director just graduated from the local community college drama department, and the writer just graduated from alcoholics anonymous.



Enlighten us 

Where are my pics damnit!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> so the sugar monster bit ya.   but only a little bite.
> What's your plan with the carb cycling then, now? how many no, lo, hi days in your cycle? also do you track cals every day, even on the hi carb days?
> 
> way to go with the overhead squats. I like em too but overhead weight is so paltry they don't give me much of a leg workout. good for balance though: Or for finding out how little balance you have


 Well, im going to start slow.  For now it'll look like this:  High/low/no/high/low/low/no.  So 2 highs, 3 lows, and 2 no.  I need to reread the carb cycling articles, but if i feel the need, i'll probably just swap a "low" or two for a high day.

 And i had a bitch of a time today with snatches.  I was actually just trying to do overhead squats for most of the time.  I could barely get two reps with just 100lbs.  Holding the weight steady is STUPENDOUSLY difficult, because your entire core and every muscle in your arms is having to keep it balanced over your head as you descend.  That reminds me... my abs were sore as shit after i first tried doing these a couple days ago.  Your shoulders need to be pretty damn flexible too, because you have to lean forward a bit to maintain balance, but the weight has to stay straight up and down... meaning your shoulders better be able to rotate backwards fairly easily.

 Anyway, i'm really not all that motivated to keep my legs progressing as best as possible.  I can squat 260, which is waaay more than i ever thought i could just a few months ago.  Eventually i think i'll be able to get the weight up on overheads to give my legs a decent workout, though.  For now hacks and presses will suffice.

 Besides, snatches are just so fucking _cool_.  Being able to deadlift the weight up, explosively toss it over your head, catch it in a full squat, and then stand up with it is way more impressive to me than just a big bench or something like that.  Plus i'm really diggin' the intense core work.


----------



## Novo (Sep 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Besides, snatches are just so fucking _cool_.  Being able to deadlift the weight up, explosively toss it over your head, catch it in a full squat, and then stand up with it is way more impressive to me than just a big bench or something like that.


Yeah, they really are 

I WISH someone, anyone, at my place practised oly lifts - gawd I'd love to give 'em a try, but I haven't the foggiest idea about form ... and they just don't look the easiest things to 'take a guess at'. You're working with someone who knows his stuff hey? Lucky bugger


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Yeah, they really are
> 
> I WISH someone, anyone, at my place practised oly lifts - gawd I'd love to give 'em a try, but I haven't the foggiest idea about form ... and they just don't look the easiest things to 'take a guess at'. You're working with someone who knows his stuff hey? Lucky bugger


 lol, no, no one at my gym knows the o-lifts.  One of the trainers wants to work with me to learn 'em.  He knows the clean and jerk fairly well, but doesnt know shit about the snatch.  He's someone that likes to know his job as best as he can, though, so i have no doubt he's scouring the area for information right now. 

 I've just been watching video's of people doing snatches and reading up about it online.  I have no doubt my form is awful, but its fun regardless.  I'd love to have someone familiar with the lifts give me some help, but that just isnt gonna happen around here.


----------



## Novo (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmmm, so, extrapolating, I could just pick the hottest trainer at my place and suggest he add knowledge of the oly's to his bag of tricks ... and add that I am willing to play guinea pig as he learns? I think there is merit to this 

Mono, you are a genius. Though an accidental one, I bet you never thought of this use for the lifts


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

Pics from my hike yesterday.  Fair warning, they're 2-3mb each.  Too lazy to crop/compress, sorry. 

3/4ths of the way up, just above the tree line

same area

hippies dancing at the summit

eagle

view from the top

 Make sure your browser doesnt force the pics to fit your window, or you'll have downloaded all that for some normal sized pics.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Hmmm, so, extrapolating, I could just pick the hottest trainer at my place and suggest he add knowledge of the oly's to his bag of tricks ... and add that I am willing to play guinea pig as he learns? I think there is merit to this
> 
> Mono, you are a genius. Though an accidental one, I bet you never thought of this use for the lifts


 Seeing as how every trainer at my gym is male, no, i hadnt thought of that before.


----------



## Novo (Sep 3, 2004)

Really? Weird, I reckon we've got 30% girls.

Of which precisely one would possibly interest you to snatch with however. The others? Not so much ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

I forgot how green it was up there, very pretty.  Nice pics


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2004)

here is a good website on olympic lifting and how to get started and train each lift and the components of it.


olympic lifts 

ps...don't snatch before you can clean.  it is all in the pull


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm just gonna throw some links ive found in here, since Firefox isnt letting me add new bookmarks for some reason. 

http://benn.vectorx.org/
http://www.msbn.tv/usavision/displaypage.aspx?id=731


----------



## Novo (Sep 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> here is a good website on olympic lifting and how to get started and train each lift and the components of it.
> 
> ps...don't snatch before you can clean.  it is all in the pull


Hey, cool! I know it wasn't for me ... but I stole the link anyway, ta! I'm excited to give these a shot ... no doubt scaring everyone at my place in the process. They'll be horrified I'm even trying


----------



## carbchick (Sep 4, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> no doubt scaring everyone at my place in the process.



True, that.  I have seen genuine fear in chappies' eyes when I'm trying to oly lift. And swaying about and almost not making it. I notice they move pretty fast out of my general ambit.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2004)

Stats for 9/6:

 Stomach - 37.85"
 Right arm - 16"
 Left arm - 15.8"
 Right quad - 25.35"
 Left quad - 24.75"
 Neck - 15.75"
 BW - 220lbs

 Stomach and arms dropped a smidgen.  Gained a pound.  Other stats stayed pretty much the same.  I found it interesting that i only gained one pound, considering my diet.  I ate 3-4k cals of sugar friday night, and i also swapped a "no" day for a "low" day this week.  That hike i took coupled with the few days i more or less did "iron cardio" while practicing snatches likely held things in check.  Even more interesting is that my strength is up a bit as well, as my next post will detail.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2004)

Training for 9/6:  Chest

*DB flat press*
 95lbx3
 95lbx3
 95lbx3

*DB incline*
 80lbx0
 80lbx0
 75lbx2

*BB decline*
 215lbx3
 215lbx3
 215lbx4

 ---

 Last week on the DB flat press i went 3x2x3 with the 90's.  This week i went 3x3x3 with the 95's (of course, i had some good motivation... dude next to me on the incline was pressing the 110's for 10).  Was going to move on to incline presses, but the bench i normally use was taken.  I tried to use another bench, but the position wasnt quite the same.  I couldnt get a good kick up with the 80's, they kept falling too low for me to get the first rep up.  I finally managed to get the 75's up, but the set sucked.

 Decline press felt good.  Last week i did 205lb for 4.  This week i went 215lb for 3x3x4.  First set felt pretty easy, but i wanted to make sure i could get 3 reps on each set.  Last set i let it rip, and managed 4.  I was happy with it.

 Unfortunately, the gym closed at 1pm for memorial day, so i didnt get a chance to do bi's.  I'd like to hit the gym twice tomorrow... get bi's in early in the morning, with legs later in the afternoon.  Classes start for me tomorrow, though, so it might be tough.  I'm kinda looking forward to tomorrows leg workout... i'll be doing close stance, ATG overhead squats (if i can).


----------



## carbchick (Sep 6, 2004)

you gained a pound. since when? i.e. could it not be muscle? seeing as how measurements are either the same or less.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, it could be.  Chest strength improved a bit this week.  Can't be sure untill i hit some other muscles, though.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Im thinking that these cheats are helping you!!   

good luck w. the overhead squats tomorrow!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Training for 9/6:  Chest
> 
> *DB flat press*
> 95lbx3
> ...



Great job with 95's!!

BTW - Memorial Day is in May     LABOR Day was Monday


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Great job with 95's!!
> 
> BTW - Memorial Day is in May     LABOR Day was Monday


 

 brain fart


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

Training for 9/6:  Biceps/Quads

*BB curl*
 95lbx4
 95lbx4
 95lbx3

*Incline DB curl*
 35lbx5
 35lbx4
 35lbx4

 ---

*O/H squats*
 insane amount of stretching, warmups, etc
 95lbx3
 95lbx3
 115lbx0
 115lbx0

*Leg Press*
 600lbx6
 600lbx6
 600lbx6

 ---

 Nothin special.  RI's were long again, 180-240s.  No real increase with bi's today, maybe slightly on the incline curls.  O/H squats felt much more stable than the shit i was doing last week.  Still can't use enough weight to really give my lower body any kind of workout, but i'll get there.  I'm just glad i'm not dumping the weight backwards.  I need to work on keeping the weight locked out, though... as i'm noticing my elbows bending a bit, which puts all the weight on my shoulders (and then they fail pretty damn quickly).

 I was in the gym for like an hour and 45 minutes at this point, so i just finished up with the leg press.  Not much, i know, but ive gotta stick to my priorities...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Damn bro, your getting strong!  Nice curls


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

Mono is all strong and buff!!


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

So, i ended my PCT on monday.  Let's see how it turned out...

 Stomach: -0.3"
 Right arm: -0.1"
 Left arm: unchanged
 Right quad: +0.55"
 Left quad: +0.05"
 Neck: unchanged
 BW: -0.5lbs

 ---

 So, gut dropped a teeny bit, arms were relatively unchanged, and apparently my right quad grew and my left one didnt.   I think im gonna chalk that one up to measurement error.  Lost half a pound, although thats in the margin of error.

 I forgot to take pics this past monday, so i cant compare how i look.  I'll try to get some tomorrow night or thursday morning, once im carrying a lil less water.  Strength is a bit hard to guage, since ive gone with much lower rep stuff recently.  I'm certain that my leg strength has improved, though.  At the very least, for my other bodyparts, strength has remained the same.  The low rep stuff has been fantastic for the ego, though. 

 Anyway, i think that pretty much finishes up this journal.  I'm still torn between bulking and cutting, though...

 I know it would probably be best if i did a short bulk, but i really dont want to do that with a 38" gut.  I was actually thinking recently of adding in some cardio... 

 What i'd really LOVE to do a short cycle of DNP.  Or perhaps a longer 4-6 week cycle with a low dose (50-100mg).  Since i dont have a source for it, though, i was thinking of doing some clen cycles with a straight caloric defecit.  The anti-catabolic properties of clen should allow me to drop some fat relatively quickly without worrying too much about muscle loss.

 Anyway, i'll think it over... new journal will hopefully be planned out and ready by next monday.  PM me or post in here if youve got any suggestions/comments.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn bro, your getting strong!  Nice curls





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Mono is all strong and buff!!


 lmfao, i love you guys


----------

